# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2010



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 00:17)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Teles (1 Mai 2010 às 00:49)

Boas por aqui 16,1Cº e céu muito nublado por fractus


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 07:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Mínima de *13.8ºC.*
Agora com 15.8ºC e 85% de Humidade.
-----

A partir do meio-dia até o dia de Domingo, estarei a reportar da Costa da Caparica.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 08:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Está a Chover !
Sem nenhuma acumulação, mas chove !


----------



## Aspvl (1 Mai 2010 às 09:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Bem para a margem sul de lisboa estão muitas nuvens e negras e se nao me engano esta a chover la.



Temperatura actual: 19.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.3ºC
Pressão actual: 1013.4hPa
Humidade relativa: 69%


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 09:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



Aspvl disse:


> Bem para a margem sul de lisboa estão muitas nuvens e negras e se nao me engano esta a chover la.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade !
Continua a chover, mas sem acumulação.
Céu muito nublado e 17.9ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (1 Mai 2010 às 09:25)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Eis que chove fraco


----------



## Aspvl (1 Mai 2010 às 09:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Fotografia da nuvem que referi:


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mai 2010 às 10:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



Aspvl disse:


> Bem para a margem sul de lisboa estão muitas nuvens e negras e se nao me engano esta a chover la.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia e bom mês!
Sim, pingou um pouco por volta das 9h00, mas nem registou nada.
Maio começa com céu nublado com abertas, e 19.2ºC de temperatura e 71%HR.
Mínima de 15.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2010 às 10:24)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *14,6ºC*

Para surpresa minha que não esperava acabou de chover e de forma moderada!! deu para registar *0,6mm* com um rain rate máximo de 3,0mm/h 

Temperatura actual de 16,5ºC e humidade de 88% o vento sopra fraco


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também já caíram uns aguaceiros fracos.
Agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de NO e 16,8ºC
77% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

Neste primeiro dia de Maio, contei com uma mínima de *14,9ºC*.

Choveu, tendo acumulado *1,0mm* de precipitação.

De momento sigo com 18,0ºC, humidade a 74% e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Já a reportar da Costa da Caparica
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2010 às 14:42)

Por aqui a madrugada/manhã rendeu 0,2 mm.

Estou neste momento com céu muito nublado e 18,1ºC, o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2010 às 14:48)

Ainda com céu encoberto, sigo com 18,6ºC e humidade nos 69%.

A máxima até ao momento foi de *19,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2010 às 14:58)

Aqui pelo contrario está até calor mais até do que ontem!! sigo com 23,9ºC e humidade de 44% o vento é muito fraco.

Precipitação foi de 0,6mm num bom aguaceiro mas rápido.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 15:41)

Sigo com Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.
Vim agora da praia e está um vento forte, muito desagradável e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2010 às 16:19)

Dia mais quente do que ontem, mas sem turistas de biquini.

De momento, céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus, vento fraco a - por vezes - moderado, com uma temperatura de 21,8 ºC.

Máxima até ao momento de 22,7 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mai 2010 às 19:45)

olá boa tarde 

_A reportar de Coimbra..._

Óptimo este dia de Primavera com temperaturas a condizer e algo nublado, contudo com algumas abertas.
De momento o cenário é de Cumulus fractus bem como Cirrus fibratus e radiatus.
Algum vento a apresentar-se geralmente fraco de NNW.

A temperatura segundo o meu termómetro indica que estão *18ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 20:19)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.
Na rua a sensação é desagradável.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2010 às 20:26)

A máxima não passou mesmo dos *19,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,8ºC, humidade nos 79%, e vento moderado.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2010 às 20:31)

Máxima de 22,7 ºC.

Final de tarde um pouco ventoso, com um máximo de 41,8 km/h instantâneos.

Durante a última madrugada acumularam-se 0,2 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mai 2010 às 21:58)

Maio começou instável, um clássico dia primaveril...
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco de manhã, que nada acumulou, e durante o resto do dia, o Sol foi espreitando entre as nuvens, nas largas abertas concedidas por estas...
De momento, sigo com 16.9ºC, 70%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.9ºC
22.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 22:23)

A noite na Costa da Caparica segue fresca e ventosa.
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2010 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mai 2010 às 01:10)

boa noite  

_A reportar de Coimbra..._

A noite prossegue com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de WNW e uns amenos *16ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2010 às 01:12)

Extremos de ontem:

15,3 ºC / 22,7 ºC

0,2 mm

41,8 km/h


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2010 às 11:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima:*14,6ºC*
Máxima: *24,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *32,2km/h*

Precipitação: *0,6mm*


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2010 às 11:11)

A mínima de esta noite foi mais fresca *13,7ºC*

Agora sigo com 18,3ºC, 54%HR, 1016,2hpa e vento fraco a moderado com um máximo até agora de *37,0km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2010 às 12:34)

Bom dia.

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *13,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,9ºC, embora já tenha atingido os 16,3ºC.

Humidade nos 72% e vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2010 às 12:47)

Aqui já brilha mais o sol e a temperatura é de 20,3ºC com humidade de 50% o vento sopra fraco a moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2010 às 12:52)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 15.8ºC e vento forte de N.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2010 às 15:49)

Muito vento neste momento, 40 km/h de média, rajada máxima até agora foi de 68 km/h.

Estou com 16,6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2010 às 18:00)

De volta a casa e com a estação montada no telhado...
Sigo com 19.6ºC e 17.0ºC de Wind chill.
O vento está moderado, rondando os 20km/h, de SW.
A pressão nos 1012 e a humidade nos 79%.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Mai 2010 às 18:00)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 16.3ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2010 às 18:05)

Temperatura máxima de *17,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,8ºC e vento moderado a forte, tendo já atingido os *55,3 km/h*, proviniente de NNE (22º).

Por agora sopra de ONO (292º).

Humidade nos 62% e pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2010 às 20:39)

Sigo com 15.6ºC e 10ºC de Wind Chill.
O céu está pouco nublado, por nuvens vermelhas e muito bonitas


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mai 2010 às 21:08)

Sigo com 13,7ºC, o vento acalmou agora estando fraco, apesar de ter estado moderado a forte o dia todo, céu pouco nublado.

Máxima de *18,5ºC* e mínima de *12,1ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2010 às 22:12)

Que noite de _NORTADA_!

45,7 km/h atingidos agora mesmo, com 13,9ºC de temperatura.

A humidade posiciona-se nos 71%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2010 às 22:16)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.1ºC

T.Minima: 13.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2010 às 23:24)

Neste momento por aqui o panorama é este, sendo recomendado pela estação segurar o chapéu 

Média de 42 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos, a rajada máxima situa-se nos 69 km/h.







P.S - Os 0,2 mm são erro devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mai 2010 às 23:41)

Boa noite!
Dia fresco e com algum vento, tendo predominado o sol...
De momento, 15ºC, 62%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.9ºC
20.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, vento moderado a forte e 13,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## vitamos (3 Mai 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia!

Há pouco uns frescos 10ºC.

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco. O fim de semana foi ventoso... Impossível ontem permanecer junto ao mar.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Continua o vento moderado a forte de Norte com 14,6ºC, e céu limpo.

Mínima de *11ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *12,1ºC* pelas 6:34.

De momento sigo com 15,0ºC, humidade nos 58% e vento moderado de NNE (22º), tendo já atingido os *45,7 km/h*.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2010 às 12:48)

Continua o vento moderado e constante. Sem abrandar!

Temperatura nos 16,3ºC e humidade a 51%.

33,8 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Mai 2010 às 12:53)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *12.1ºC*.

Agora sigo com 17.1ºC, céu limpo e vento forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2010 às 16:13)

Vento forte neste momento.

Estou com 16,4ºC.

Panorama dos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2010 às 19:05)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *17,0ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 15,8ºC, vento moderado de Norte, e humidade nos 56%.

O céu apresenta alguns Fractus.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2010 às 19:32)

Tal como referido pelo Gilmet, a máxima aqui não foi além dos *17,0ºC*.

Sigo com 15,5ºC, vento moderado a forte (este tem sido uma constante) e céu com alguns Fractus.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2010 às 19:33)

Máxima de *20.7ºC.* e mínima de *11.5ºC.*
Agora sigo com 16.8ºC e 10.6ºC de Wind Chill.
O vento até agora teve máxima de* 39.6 km/H*, e continua forte.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Mai 2010 às 20:24)

Boas!

Sigo com 14.1ºC e vento forte.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mai 2010 às 20:29)

olá boa tarde! 

Tem sido um dia marcado pela nortada moderada o que lembra alguns dias durante o Verão. 
Pela manhã em deslocação de Coimbra para Lisboa, sobretudo na faixa mais a oeste ao longo da A8, eram visíveis alguns Cumulus fractus típicos da orla costeira, mas o sol dominava. Perto do meio-dia ao chegar a casa, já o céu se apresentava praticamente limpo mas sempre na presença de vento moderado a forte o que aliás ainda se verifica.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *14ºC*.


----------



## Teles (3 Mai 2010 às 20:51)

Boas por aqui o céu limpou e uma temperatura actual de 13,9Cº , vento na casa dos 35km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2010 às 21:10)

Sigo com 14.3ºC e o vento continua moderado, nos 20km/h.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mai 2010 às 21:13)

Qual foi a rajada máxima esta tarde no litoral centro?


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2010 às 22:03)

Por aqui registei um valor máximo de *46,4 km/h*. Nem foi um valor muito elevado, o destaque vai mesmo para a persistência do vento, tendo os valores médios sido altos.

De momento, 13,5ºC e 30,9 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2010 às 22:24)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol, mas fresco e ventoso.
De momento mantém-se o vento moderado, com 14.9ºC e 58%HR, pressão nos 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.7ºC
19.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2010 às 23:49)

Boas

Mínima: *12,0ºC*
Máxima: *20,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *59,5km/h* (4:58)

Agora sigo com 13,3ºC, 66&HR e vento moderado de NW


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC

Céu pouco e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2010 às 00:11)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, noite fresca, com 12,5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia.

Manhã fria, esta de Maio, com um valor actual de 9,2ºC de temperatura, tendo a mínima sido de *9,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1017 hPa, enquanto o vento ainda sopra moderado de Norte.

Wind Chill nos 7,3ºC. (Mínimo de 6,5ºC às 6:50)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2010 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.7ºC, um pouco fria para a altura em que estamos, por agora estão 16.0ºC, o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento quase que não existe.

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 23.7ºC

T.Minima: 10.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Mai 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e tempo fresco. Ás 8h30 estavam 8ºC. Agora vai aquecendo timidamente.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2010 às 10:16)

madrugada e manhã frias e ventosas com minima de 10.5º, na encarnação.
pelas 08.10h, céu limpo com sol intenso, vento moderado de NNE e 11.0º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2010 às 10:43)

stormy disse:


> madrugada e manhã frias e ventosas com minima de 10.5º, na encarnação.
> pelas 08.10h, céu limpo com sol intenso, vento moderado de NNE e 11.0º



Mínima de 10,7 ºC com algum vento, também por Moscavide.

Ainda 15,7 ºC, humidade nos 39 % e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Mai 2010 às 11:45)

Mínima de *10ºC*.

Actualmente com 13,7ºC, vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2010 às 12:05)

Manhã fria também aqui.
Mínima de 8,8ºC.

Agora, apesar do sol, a temperatura está ainda nos 14,4ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 41%.

Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2010 às 12:16)

Por aqui neste momento céu limpo.

Estou com 14.4ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mai 2010 às 13:19)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia solarengo e fresco.
Mínima de 11.7ºC.
De momento, 17ºC, 34%HR, 1018hpa, UV7.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mai 2010 às 15:47)

Mínima de *8.3ºC.*
Agora sigo com 19.8ºC, apesar de já ter tido máxima de 20.1ºC.
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado com rajadas, nos 25km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2010 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.2ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T-Máxima: 22.1ºC

T.Minima: 9.7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mai 2010 às 18:38)

Máxima de *20.1ºC.*
Sigo agora com 18.5ºC, apesar do Wind Chill estar nos 16.2ºC.
O vento está moderado, rondando os 20km/h.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mai 2010 às 20:30)

Boa noite!

Mínima de *9.8ºC*

Agora sigo com 13.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mai 2010 às 21:09)

olá boa noite... 

Dia com bastante sol, o vento mais uma vez a marcar presença em regime de nortada moderada, no entanto ao longo do dia a intensidade foi mais variada face ao dia de ontem.
O início da manhã foi bem fresco, pouco primaveril, mas sem amplitude assinalável a temperatura sobretudo à tarde foi mais agradável.

De momento a temperatura (local serviço) está nos *13ºC*.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Mai 2010 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

Temperatura actual: 15.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.9ºC
Temperatura máxima: 23.5ºC
Pressão actual: 1014.9hPa
Humidade relativa: 48%


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mai 2010 às 21:38)

Pelo segundo dia consecutivo, a máxima ficou-se abaixo dos 20ºC, em Maio com céu limpo, algo não muito normal.
De momento, mantém-se o céu limpo, com vento fraco, 14.8ºC, 46%HR.

Extremos do dia:

11.7ºC
19.3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mai 2010 às 21:58)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 18,3º

Mínima: 2,9º 

Neste momento 11,2º e ainda com vento de Sul a cerca de 15 km/h.


----------



## meteo (4 Mai 2010 às 23:12)

Boa noite!


Foi um dia fresquinho,com muito vento e máxima de 20ºC.
Por agora estão 13,7ºC,uma noite de Primavera.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2010 às 00:26)

Ontem, a esta hora estavam 10,5º, e hoje já está 8,4º.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2010 às 00:48)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 11,9ºC e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2010 às 08:06)

Mínima de *5,4ºC* que é valor recorde (2008-2010) A anterior mínima para o mês de Maio era de 6,4ºC em 01-05-2008.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Há pouco 11ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

Agradáveis *8,7ºC* de mínima, que podia ter sido ainda mais baixa, não fosse o vento ter soprado constante quase toda a noite.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC e céu limpo.

Humidade nos 37% e vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2010 às 12:54)

Boa tarde!
Mínima um pouco mais elevada que nos últimos dias, com 12.9ºC.
De qualquer forma, parece, pelo andar da carroça, que a máxima vai também ser mais baixa, pois sigo ainda com 16.7ºC, 37%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2010 às 12:56)

Vai aquecendo mais, hoje.

17,2ºC por agora, com vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2010 às 12:59)

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de Leste, claramente mais fraco do que ontem.

De momento, com 18,1 ºC e apenas 36 % de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2010 às 13:31)

Céu limpo.

Está a aquecer bem, 17.2ºC. 

Vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2010 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 3,9º e foi superior à de ontem, algo que não esperava.

Neste momento céu limpo, ainda vento fraco de NW e 18,3º.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mai 2010 às 16:03)

Mínima de 8.6ºC.
Sigo com 20.3ºC, depois de ter uma máxima de *22.6ºC.*
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado, de 20km/h.


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2010 às 17:01)

boas tardes
neste momento, na encarnação, sol, vento fraco variavel e 18.4º
manhã fresca, com 11.6º ás 08.05h.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mai 2010 às 18:13)

Boas!

Sigo com 15.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mai 2010 às 19:13)

Sigo com 18.9ºC e 45% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco, nos 10.4km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2010 às 19:29)

Boa tarde.

De momento, 15,4ºC, depois de uma máxima de *17,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 50% e vento a 6,5 km/h, do quadrante Norte.

Pressão em queda, nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2010 às 19:42)

Boas

Mínima: *9,8ºC*
Máxima: *21,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *27,4km/h NW*

Agora sigo com 17,2ºC, 44%HR, 1012,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

boa tarde! 

Hoje um dia nitidamente menos ventoso e portanto máximas certamente a marcarem alguma diferença.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, por vezes moderado em geral de NW, se bem que ao final da manhã (casa) apresentava-se de Este.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *15ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2010 às 21:09)

Céu limpo.

Estou com 11.9ºC  o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mai 2010 às 21:31)

Boas!

Sigo com 12.5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2010 às 23:34)

Mais um dia de sol, e temperaturas frescas.
De momento, 13,6ºC, 47%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.9ºC
20ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2010 às 23:55)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, uns frescos *10,1ºC*, estagnados.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2010 às 07:20)

Bom dia.

Temperatura actual de 8,5ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *8,2ºC*. Não foi mais baixa devido ao vento fraco, mas constante, que toda a noite se fez sentir.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1010 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2010 às 12:29)

Por aqui estou com 17.2ºC e vento fraco dos mais diversos quadrantes.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2010 às 12:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> (...) e vento fraco dos mais diversos quadrantes.



Eheheh, o cata-vento não pára quieto aqui também.


Temperatura nos 16,3ºC e humidade a 61%.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2010 às 13:18)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia de sol, embora com alguma neblina e algumas nuvens a aparecerem.
A mínima foi a mais baixa do mês, com 10.7ºC.
De momento, sigo com 19.2ºC, 47%HR, 1011hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Mai 2010 às 15:19)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *10.7ºC*.

Agora sigo com 20.2ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

Boas

Mínima: *8,7ºC* (terraço) e *8,0ºC * no RS 2ºandar 
Máxima: *20,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h SW*

Agora sigo com 19,2ºC, 50%HR, 1007,8hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2010 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.

Vento moderado do quadrante Norte, e temperatura de 16,3ºC. A máxima foi de *18,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 64% e pressão a 1008 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mai 2010 às 19:20)

olá boa tarde... 

Um dia já com um leve toque de Verão, se bem que até ao início da tarde na faixa mais ao litoral os Cumulus pareciam criar maior aglomeração e com vento de Oeste, mas desde aí essa tendência deu lugar a um céu limpo, vento de NW e ainda uma temperatura amena para este final de tarde.

De momento (local serviço) estão cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2010 às 20:31)

Mínima de 7.8ºC.
Agora com 15.8ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2010 às 23:09)

A calmaria reina por aqui...temperatura de 13,8ºC, humidade de 76% e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2010 às 23:33)

Mínima de 8,9 ºC numa noite fresca de céu limpo.

A tarde foi de bastante sol e algum vento.

De momento, 14,2 ºC e 73 % de humidade, vento fraco de NO.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2010 às 23:47)

Mais um dia de máxima abaixo dos 20ºC, com 19.8ºC.
De momento, 14.7ºC, 69%HR, 1010hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.7ºC
19.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2010 às 00:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 12,7ºC e vento fraco. Nevoeiro na Serra.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2010 às 01:33)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 10,0ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2010 às 07:08)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, e 12,2ºC. A humidade encontra-se nos 87%, a pressão nos 1008 hPa e o vento sopra fraco.

A temperatura mínima foi de *11,7ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2010 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.8ºC.
Por agora estão 17.0ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Mai 2010 às 09:53)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 16.1ºC 09:50
Pressão: 1019.9Hpa 09:50
Intensidade do Vento: 14.5 km/h 09:50
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 14.9ºC 09:50
Humidade Relativa:72% 09:50
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 09:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

NOTICIAS:
Os Radioamadores vão apoiar a visita de Bento XVI a Portugal mais informaçãos em http://www.rep.pt/


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2010 às 10:55)

De momento encontro-me com 16,0ºC.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1009 hPa, estando o vento a soprar fraco de O (270º).


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mai 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *12.3ºC*

Agora sigo com 19.1ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2010 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

Chuvisco persistente desde as 9h30.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2010 às 12:33)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi bem mais alta hoje ficando nos *12,3ºC* ainda assim noite fresca

Agora céu muito nublado e 19,1ºC, 52%HR, 1009,7hpa com vento fraco de W/SW


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mai 2010 às 13:18)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito nublado, temperatura nos 18.9ºC, 57%HR, 1011hpa.
Mínima mais alta, de 13.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2010 às 13:29)

Tarde de céu muito nublado.

Estou com 14,9ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2010 às 13:36)

Boa tarde.

A chuva apareceu pelas 13H00 e com força, acumulados até ao momento 11,9mm.

Com a chuva, a temperatura desceu dos 16,6º para os 12,7º actuais.

EDIT: Em cerca de 40 minutos de chuva, acumulou 14,0mm. Nada mau.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2010 às 15:01)

Por aqui vai pingado, de vez em quando lá vem um aguaceiro fraco.

Estou com 15,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2010 às 15:06)

Céu encoberto, vento moderado de NO e 16,1ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 67%.

Desde há uma hora para cá tem estado a chuviscar.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2010 às 17:41)

A máxima não passou de *16,1ºC*.

Por agora, 15,3ºC, céu encoberto, e chuviscos esporádicos.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1009 hPa. Vento a 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2010 às 17:56)

Aqui a máxima foi de *19,9ºC*

Agora continua céu muito nublado e a temperatura é de 16,9ºC com humidade de 66% e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2010 às 18:15)

Máxima de 19.6ºC.
Agora com 14.6ºC, e chuva fraca, embora sem acumulação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2010 às 19:29)

Boa Tarde

Bela tarde hoje que esteve por aqui com alguns aguaceiros que acumularam 5.3mm, por agora não chove mas o céu encontra-se nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2010 às 19:53)

Sigo com 15.6ºC e vento fraco, nos 8.2km/h.
Céu muito nublado e 1006hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mai 2010 às 22:05)

Por aqui caíram uns pingos a meio da tarde, mas que mal deu para molhar o chão...
De momento, céu nublado, vento fraco, 15.6ºC, 68%HR, 1011hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.5ºC
19.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2010 às 00:48)

De momento, céu encoberto, 13,8ºC, e vento nulo.

Humidade a 82%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2010 às 07:13)

Mínima de 14,5 ºC.

Céu nublado e ar relativamente húmido, de momento 15,2 ºC e 75 % de HR.

A pressão está em descida, estando nos 1007,9 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2010 às 08:29)

*bom dia e bom fim-de-semana!* 

Um dia não muito diferente do anterior, com céu muito nublado por Nimbostratus, até ao momento sem precipitação assinalável e vento em geral fraco de sul.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *15ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2010 às 08:56)

Nimbostratus mais ameaçadores o que resulta neste momento em alguma precipitação sob a forma de chuviscos.

O vento continua fraco de sul e agora com *14ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mai 2010 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.7ºC, por agora estão 15.3ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## pmtoliveira (8 Mai 2010 às 09:14)

Em Cascais já chove há algum tempo e de momento cai com bastante intensidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2010 às 09:28)

A chuva intensificou-se e avaliando de forma muito simples, posso dizer que está algures entre os chuviscos e a precipitação moderada!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 10:17)

Mínima de 11.3ºC.
Agora com chuva fraca/moderada, com 1.5mm de Acumulação.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 11:03)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *13,0ºC* logo ao inicio da madrugada

Tem estado a chover esta manha e acumulei até agora 2,8mm

Temperatura actual de 14,6ºC com um chill de 12ºC 

Rajada máxima até agora de 39km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2010 às 11:12)

Tem sido uma manhã pouco típica de Maio, marcada pela chuva mas também pela temperatura pouco apelativa e tende a continuar.

O vento permanece fraco de sul e (local serviço) a temperatura a querer baixar um pouco dos *14ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 11:15)

Sigo com 14.3ºC e 2.0mm acumulados.
A chuva continua a cair e o vento é fraco nos 12.6km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca mas contínua, e *7,3mm* acumulados.

Humidade nos 88% e temperatura nos 14,4ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *13,7ºC*.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, chuva e 5mm acumulados.
Temperatura nos 14ºC e humidade relativa nos 86%.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 12:10)

Aqui o vento sopra agora com rajadas mais fortes sendo a maior de 41,8km/h no terraço e 46km/h na varanda 

temperatura de 14,7ºC e precipitação de 3,6mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mai 2010 às 12:12)

Muito bom dia há quanto tempo!

Eis que já acumulei os primeiros 5 mm de Maio durante este dia. Temperatura de 15.1ºC Humidade 90% e Pressão 1008.1hPa. Vento de Este 7.36km/h

Mínima de 13.7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2010 às 12:38)

Mais uma trégua na dose de precipitação que quase não se verifica neste momento.

O vento tem aumentado de intensidade, fraco a moderado de Sul e estão *14ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2010 às 12:39)

Por aqui vai chovendo, já rendeu 5,2mm.

Estou com 14,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 12:53)

Rajada máxima até agora de *56,3km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2010 às 13:00)

*9,3mm* e chove agora com mais intensidade.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão a 1005 hPa, a descer.

Temperatura nos 14,4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mai 2010 às 13:28)

Por cá sigo com *5,4 mm* acumulados.

Rajada máxima de *51,5 km/h*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 13:58)

Sigo com 14.5ºC, chuva moderada, acumulados de 3.0mm.
Está uma espécie de nevoeiro/neblina.
O vento está moderado, nos 27km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2010 às 14:14)

*11,6mm* e manutenção da temperatura nos 14,4ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado, não tendo ainda ultrapassado os 33,1 km/h.

Nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 14:25)

Aqui a precipitação já é de *9,6mm* a temperatura está nos 14,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 15:50)

Chove forte neste momento !
15.4ºC e 5.0mm acumulados, e a aumentar significamente com esta chuva forte.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 16:29)

Aqui já caíram *14,6mm* de chuva e o vento continua com rajadas fortes a maior de *57,9km/h* 

Temperatura de 14,6ºC e humidade de 94% a pressão está nos 1004,7hpa


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2010 às 16:55)

A chuva parou, por agora, e até já brilharam alguns raios de Sol.

*17,0mm* acumulados, e temperatura nos 16,1ºC.

O vento atingiu já os 48,5 km/h.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 18:00)

Precipitação aqui de *15,4mm* rajada máxima de *57,9km/h*

Temperatura actual de 15,1ºC e humidade de 95%


----------



## meteo (8 Mai 2010 às 18:23)

Belo dia de chuva.

Já vai em 12 mm em Oeiras,com temperatura de 17.5 ºC. 

Melhor sabem estes dias depois de dias de Sol.Vamos lá esperar pela trovoada logo á noite..Nunca se sabe.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 18:32)

meteo disse:


> Belo dia de chuva.
> 
> Já vai em 12 mm em Oeiras,com temperatura de 17.5 ºC.
> 
> Melhor sabem estes dias depois de dias de Sol.Vamos lá esperar pela trovoada logo á noite..Nunca se sabe.



Estão-se a formar umas células boas .
---
Agora com 16.6ºC e 93% de Humidade...
Céu nublado e 7mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 19:37)

Continua a chover agora mais forte e tenho já acumulados *17,0mm* metade da precipitação normal para este mês  

Temperatura de 14,6ºC e pressão de 1003,7hpa o vento acalmou...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 19:39)

Já não chove há algum tempo e o céu está muito nublado.
15.9ºC e 7.0mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 20:12)

Chuva forte e já vou com *18,6mm*


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mai 2010 às 20:12)

Mais uma vez boa tarde. Até ao momento rendeu 14 mm.

16.1ºC, 93%, 1005hPa, SE 9km/h.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 20:15)

Chuva torrencial  * 20,2mm* com um rain rate máximo de *79,0mm/h*


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 20:24)

Tempo amarelo aqui parece sol mas não é 

Precipitação *21,2mm* 

Temperatura é de 15,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 20:26)

Por aqui também céu amarelo e negro ao mesmo tempo.
15.6ºC e o vento acalmou...


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2010 às 20:37)

Em Odivelas acumulei 13mm.
Desde as 17h que não chove, apesar de o sol não ter brilhado por um minuto que fosse.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.
A temperatura está nos 15ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2010 às 20:44)

Temperatura máxima de *16,5ºC*.

De momento, anoitece com 15,8ºC, e 90% de humidade.

Vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2010 às 20:48)

Por aqui já não chove desde as 17h, acumulei até agora 9,4 mm.

Estou com 15,5ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 21:06)

Finalmente já não chove e acumulei até agora *21,4mm*

Temperatura mais alta 15,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2010 às 21:13)

Acumulados 22,2 mm até agora, num dia repleto de aguaceiros.

Vento geralmente fraco de SO.


----------



## Lousano (8 Mai 2010 às 22:20)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encobento e vento moderado/forte durante a tarde.

Alguns períodos de chuvisco fez acumular 2,5mm.

Máxima: 16,6º

Mínima: 10,1º


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2010 às 23:27)

Sigo com 15.4ºC e 94% de Humidade...
O céu está muito nublado e vento fraco, nos 9.7km/h.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2010 às 23:54)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *13,0ºC*
Máxima:*15,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *57,9km/h WSW*

Precipitação total: *21,4mm* rain rate máximo: *79,0mm/h* (20:13)

Agora sigo com 15,8ºC, 90%HR, 1004,0hpa e vento fraco a moderado 

Próxima madrugada possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas assim como na manha de Domingo


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC

Precipitação - 9,4 mm

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos a moderados e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2010 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

*Mínima: 11.3ºC.*
*Máxima: 16.8ºC.*
----
Agora coom 15.4ºC e 93% de Humidade...
O vento nos 11.5km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2010 às 00:31)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, ainda 15,3ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## NunoBrito (9 Mai 2010 às 04:17)

Chove, chove, chove, chove, chove, chove...

Coooollllllllllllllll


----------



## dahon (9 Mai 2010 às 05:22)

Boas!
 Por Coimbra desde o inicio da madrugada que não parou de chover. Só espero que amanhã(hoje) esteja menos chuvoso porque se não vais estragar o Cortejo da Queima. 

Cumps.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2010 às 05:48)

um aguaceiro forte neste momento. 3.5 mm acumulados e vento moderado com rajadas. É de prever que venham mais aguaceiros semelhantes ao longo do dia de hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2010 às 08:55)

Chove forte !
Vou com 3.0mm e 14.3ºC.
Mínima de 13.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2010 às 09:52)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de oeste e 14ºC.

Durante a noite e madrugada acumulei 10mm de precipitação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2010 às 11:13)

Acumulados 13,2 mm durante a madrugada.

De momento, 17,2 ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2010 às 11:18)

Bons dias.

15,3ºC, com céu muito nublado, e bastante luminosidade. Nada comparado com o dia de ontem.

Ainda assim, levo *11,7mm* de precipitação acumulada, essencialmente durante o início da manhã.

Temperatura mínima de *13,4ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2010 às 11:32)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.3ºC, neste momento estão 19.2ºC e o céu está nublado, á pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte que rendeu 6.4mm, ontém a percipitação acumulada foi de 21.2mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2010 às 13:34)

Céu muito nublado por cumulus e 18,7 ºC.

Não chove.


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2010 às 13:37)

Depois de ontem,hoje mais um dia de chuva.Já acumulados 11,2 em Oeiras,com um rain rate de 120 mm/Hora perto das 4 da manhã.

Mais alguns dias de precipitação,e será novo mês com precipitação acima da média. 
Neste momento céu nublado,mas sem chuva.


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Mai 2010 às 16:55)

Uma imagem de satélite muito interessante, principalmente com aquele loop ao largo da Galiza:






Mas nada de especial neste cantinho...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2010 às 17:05)

Céu encoberto e 16,8ºC.

A temperatura máxima foi de *18,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 60% e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2010 às 20:14)

Máxima de 20,2 ºC numa tarde de céu muito nublado e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.

Não houve precipitação durante a tarde, a mesma ficou-se pelos 13,2 mm da madrugada.

Um final de tarde fresco, com 16,4 ºC e 65 % de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2010 às 20:16)

Extremos de ontem:

14,5 ºC / 17,4 ºC

22,2 mm


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Mai 2010 às 20:29)

Boas!

Sigo com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 8,4 mm

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos a moderados e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2010 às 01:11)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, e com vento nulo, a temperatura desce bem. Sigo com 11,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2010 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

Mínima ainda baixinha, com *9,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,6ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

O vento sopra fraco de ONO (292º), e a humidade encontra-se nos 64%.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2010 às 12:59)

16,0ºC depois de já ter atingido os *16,6ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2010 às 13:24)

Boa tarde!
Ontem e anteontem registaram-se, de acordo com os dados do Lightning, cerca de 8mm e 14mm de precipitação, respectivamente.
Hoje, ainda não choveu, o céu apresenta-se nublado com abertas, e com 19.4ºC, 43%HR, 1010hpa, UV8.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Mai 2010 às 13:40)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *12.0ºC*.

Agora sigo com 18.9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Mai 2010 às 17:13)

Sigo com 16.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2010 às 19:39)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu, em geral muito nublado, por Cumulus Mediocris.

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,8ºC*, e actualmente sigo com 15,3ºC.

Humidade nos 58% e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mai 2010 às 21:11)

Boa noite! 

Uma melhoria significativa das condições proporcionou este dia bem primaveril, ainda que ao seu início a temperatura se notava pouco agradável.

Pela tarde, belos Cumulus serviram-lhe de pano de fundo, mais pareciam pequenos pedaços de algodão e agora tudo mais limpo, se bem que daqui (casa) se avista alguma nebulosidade costeira a norte da Serra de sintra.

Segundo o meu termómetro estão cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2010 às 22:12)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Um período de chuva moderada cerca da 13H00 deixou acumulado 3,3mm de precipitação.

Máxima: 19,2º

Mínima: 6,3º


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2010 às 22:28)

Dia solarengo, com umas nuvens à mistura...
Sigo com 14.8ºC, 60%HR, 1011hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

14.8ºC (em actualização)
19.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2010 às 23:00)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *12,4ºC* e a máxima foi de *19,7ºC*

Rajada máxima de *32km/h*

Agora sigo com 13,5ºC, 70%HR e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2010 às 00:06)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Temperatura nos 13,1ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

12,3 ºC / 19,9 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Um dia sem precipitação, apesar do céu muito nublado e fraca luminosidade.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2010 às 06:10)

Aqui em Odivelas está a cair uma carga de água totalmente inesperada.
5mm nos últimos minutos. E continua a acumular.



EDIT (6:22):
Já está a parar.
8mm acumulados. A temperatura desceu aos 9,8ºC.

----------------------

Descargas registadas nas últimas horas:


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2010 às 06:54)

Bom dia.

*5,3mm* acumulados, depois da precipitação que há pouco caiu.

Temperatura nos 12,0ºC, com mínima de *10,9ºC*.

Humidade a 88% e pressão a 1009 hPa. O vento sopra fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mai 2010 às 07:17)

Bom dia, dentro do possível, claro! 

Início de dia com precipitação, geralmente fraca, mas mais incomodativa pela temperatura não muito agradável pelo menos ao sair de casa!

De momento as abertas marcam presença, o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de Oeste e não chove.

Aqui (local serviço) estão cerca de *12ºC*.


----------



## Teles (11 Mai 2010 às 08:58)

Boas , por aqui céu com boas abertas , temperatura actual de 14,3cº e 2,2mm de precipitação acumulada até ao momento


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia!
Durante a noite devem ter caído uns pingos, mas nada acumulou...
De momento, céu nublado com boas abertas, 17ºC, 59%HR, 1011hpa.
Mínima de 14.4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2010 às 09:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.0ºC, esta manhã já caiu um aguaceiro moderado que acumulou 2.6mm, por agora o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2010 às 14:09)

Na hora de almoço por aqui caiu mais um aguaceiro que rendeu 1.9mm


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 14:45)

Por aqui céu constituido por alguns cúmulos.

Estou com 15,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (11 Mai 2010 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.

Manhã marcada por aguaceiros que, a espaços, chegaram a ser bastante intensos. Neste momento o sol vai brilhando por entre um céu muito nublado.


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2010 às 18:00)

boas tardes...
pela encarnação, 18.2º, vento fraco a moderado de NW e céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus, alguns deles já vistosos...ehe
 Já agrora, que me lembre, da ultima vez que um papa tocou em solo português o tempo estava parecido com o de hoje...sol, algumas nuvens, mas um pouco mais de calor..


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2010 às 18:44)

Boas

Mínima: *10,8ºC* 
Máxima: *20,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h*

Precipitação total:*0,4mm*

Agora:
17,9ºC
53%HR
1010,0hpa
vento fraco 5km/h


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2010 às 19:48)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de *17,5ºC*, nesta tarde de céu muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris.

De momento sigo com 14,8ºC, humidade nos 72%, pressão a 1011 hPa e vento moderado de ONO (292º).

*5,3mm* acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 22:05)

Noite fresca e nublada.

Estou com 12,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2010 às 22:55)

Perto da hora do pôr-do-Sol, caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro.

De momento sigo com 12,5ºC e céu muito nublado. Vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2010 às 23:06)

Dia com muito sol, apenas alguns pingos durante a noite...
Temperaturas ainda frescas.
De momento, 14.6ºC, 66%HR, 1013hpa, céu pouco nublado.

Extremos do dia:

13.7ºC
19.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2010 às 00:16)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, vento fraco de Norte e 11,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2010 às 00:19)

Mais uma noite fresca de céu pouco nublado, com 13,1 ºC, de momento.

Ontem acumularam-se 1,8 mm de precipitação, na última madrugada.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia!

Manhã com bastante sol,  cumulus com algum desenvolvimento e 13ºC de temperatura actual.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu muito nublado por Cumulus, vento moderado de NO (315º), e temperatura actual de 13,6ºC.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2010 às 11:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,6 mm

Céu pouco nublado, aguaceiros dispersos e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2010 às 11:47)

A última madrugada voltou a ter alguns aguaceiros, que renderam 1,2 mm.

De momento, 17,1 ºC e 52 % de humidade, céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco a moderado de ONO.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2010 às 12:49)

Temperatura a manter-se baixa, nos 15,0ºC, com céu extremamente nublado por belos Cumulus Mediocris.

Humidade nos 59%.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2010 às 13:07)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,6ºC

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco que fez a temperatura descer para os actuais 14,9ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Mai 2010 às 16:15)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *10.6ºC*.

Agora sigo com 17.2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2010 às 19:10)

Tarde de céu muito nublado. Caíram algumas pingas, há pouco.

Temperatura máxima de *16,8ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 14,6ºC, humidade nos 59% e pressão a 1013 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

Boas!

Sigo com 14.6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2010 às 19:57)

Cai agora um aguaceiro fraco em Odivelas.
O vento sopra moderado de NO e a temperatura está nos 13,4ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 54%.

Durante a madrugada, um aguaceiro rendeu 1mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2010 às 20:13)

Estou neste momento com 12,9ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2010 às 20:14)

Boas

Mínima:*11,6ºC*
Máxima:*18,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*27,4km/h W*

Agora:
15,2ºC
61%HR
1014,0hpa
8km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia fresco, com o sol a espreitar entre as abertas...
Em outros anos, por esta data, já tinha acumulado uns bons dias de praia, mas até ver, está difícil...
Sigo assim com 14.4ºC, 57%HR, 1015hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

12.5ºC
19.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2010 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC

Precipitação - 0,8 mm

Céu pouco nublado, aguaceiros dispersos vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2010 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.4ºC, neste momento estão 15.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## lismen (13 Mai 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia não é que acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro aqui pela zona do Campo Grande em Lisboa. Deu para regar a relva que já não via a muito tempo agua se não for o S Pedro

*Dados actuais
Temp 15,4ºC
Humidade 60%
Pressao 1015
Vento Fraco 9 km/h Noroeste*

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2010 às 10:38)

lismen disse:


> Bom dia não é que acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro aqui pela zona do Campo Grande em Lisboa. Deu para regar a relva que já não via a muito tempo agua se não for o S Pedro



Precisamente por essa hora também estava pelo Campo Grande, onde presenciei esse aguaceiro.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Noite fresca, com temperatura mínima de *8,5ºC*.

Houve acumulação de precipitação, por volta das 9h, tendo esta sido de *1mm*.

De momento sigo com 14,0ºC, humidade nos 69% e vento fraco de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2010 às 11:08)

Boas
por aqui aguaceiro forte que parou agora, resultado 2,0mm e temperatura de 11,8°C


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2010 às 12:52)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 13,4ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2010 às 13:04)

Aqui a mínima foi de *9,2ºC*

Agora sigo com 17,2ºC, 52%HR, 1015,0hpa e vento fraco!

Precipitação de hoje *2,0mm* com um rain rate máximo de *26,8mm/h* (10:59)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2010 às 13:13)

Mínima de 10,7 ºC.

Não se registou acumulação de precipitação por aqui, apesar de na zona do aeroporto ter havido alguma precipitação durante a manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2010 às 15:12)

Já passa das 15h, mas mantém-se fresquinho, com 15,1ºC.

Humidade nos 69% e vento moderado de ONO (292º).

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2010 às 16:07)

Após o aguaceiro das 10h da manhã, no Campo Grande, a temperatura desceu bruscamente.






---

De momento, 18,6 ºC e céu pouco nublado, com boas abertas.

Mais agradável do que até bem perto do meio-dia, com apenas 40 % de humidade.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2010 às 17:55)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *18,7ºC*

A mínima foi de *9,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *37km/h*

Precipitação: *2,0mm*

Agora:
17,7ºC
41%HR
1015,2hpa
16km/h


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Mai 2010 às 19:02)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 14.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2010 às 20:43)

Sigo com 13.8ºC e vento fraco nos 13km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2010 às 21:54)

Máxima de *16,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com céu muito nublado e 12,6ºC.

Humidade nos 70% e vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mai 2010 às 22:16)

Boa noite!
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 14.1ºC, 60%HR, 1018hpa.
De manhã ainda caíram uns pingos, mas nada de acumulação.

Extremos do dia:

11.5ºC
18.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2010 às 00:23)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 10,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,4 mm

Céu pouco nublado, aguaceiros dispersos vento moderado/forte.

Por Sintra, pelas 17h o cenário era este, estava também por lá uma tarde fria e ventosa.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2010 às 00:38)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Temperatura nos 12,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2010 às 07:32)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu muito nublado, ainda que o Sol brilhe. Ao contrário dos últimos dias, nada acumulei esta noite, no que toca a precipitação.

A temperatura mínima foi de *11,2ºC*, e actualmente sigo com 11,9ºC.

Humidade nos 77%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2010 às 10:19)

Céu encoberto e algo _ameaçador_, e 14,7ºC de temperatura.

Vento moderado de Norte e humidade nos 71%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2010 às 10:55)

Mínima de 11,7 ºC.

De momento, 16,8 ºC e 62 % de humidade, vento fraco de Oeste.

Não há precipitação acumulada, embora tenha caído um aguaceiro fraco durante a noite.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2010 às 11:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por Sintra, pelas 17h o cenário era este, estava também por lá uma tarde fria e ventosa.



Ao final da manhã, na vila de Sintra, caiu uma valente chuvada.
A serra está mais verde que nunca. 

-------------

Em Odivelas, noite fria e ventosa. 
Mínimas dos últimos 3 dias:
Dia 12: 9,0ºC
Dia 13: 9,2ºC
Dia 14: 10,1ºC


Agora sigo com céu encoberto, vento moderado de NO e chuviscos.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2010 às 14:45)

A tarde segue agradável com 16,5ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Humidade nos 64% e vento a 13,0 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2010 às 15:11)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado ao contrário de há pouco, quando começou a chuviscar mas daí não passou.

Neste momento estou com 16,6ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2010 às 18:19)

Mínima de 10.9ºC e máxima de 20.2ºC.
Agora com 16.6ºC e vento moderado, nos 21km/h.


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2010 às 18:31)

Boas

Mínima: *11,7ºC*
Máxima: *19,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *33,8km/h W*

Agora:
16,9ºc
68%HR
1020,6hpa
vento fraco média de 6km/h


----------



## Aspvl (14 Mai 2010 às 18:50)

O céu está muito negro para os lados da margem sul.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mai 2010 às 18:54)

Boas!

Sigo com 16.0ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2010 às 19:31)

Céu encoberto e alguns chuviscos, com 13,9ºC.

Temperatura máxima de *17,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 86% e vento moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## stormy (14 Mai 2010 às 20:26)

Boas noites

Agora, pela Louriuceira, um aguaceiro fraco, céu muito nublado por cumulus fractus e estratus, vento moderado de WNW/NW e 12.0º..fresquinho por terras do oeste


----------



## Teles (14 Mai 2010 às 21:21)

Boas , por aqui vai chovendo de vez em quando , temperatura actual de 13,5Cº
uma nuvem diferente á pouco tempo:


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mai 2010 às 23:45)

*Olá boa noite e bom fim-de-semana!* 

São de facto formações muito interessantes (Chaahk), esta tarde lá por casa observei algumas não muito diferentes! A monotonia ainda está de férias...

Foi um dia marcado pela nebulosidade acompanhada de alguns chuviscos, vento fraco a moderado que predominou de WNW e também algumas abertas sobretudo pela tarde.

De momento sem precipitação, contudo há minutos cairam alguns pingos mas muito breves. A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *13ºC*.


----------



## meteo (15 Mai 2010 às 00:23)

Boa noite!

Hoje na viagem para Santa Cruz por volta das 18H00 apanhei chuva fraca a moderada,á saida de Lisboa..Chegado a Santa Cruz vento moderado gelado,e céu muito nublado.Um fim de tarde de Inverno.
Por agora está uma noite fria e vento fraco.Assim parece.Não vou lá fora confirmar que cá dentro está quentinho


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2010 às 00:26)

Boas

Aqui noite tranquila com temperatura de 13,3ºc ainda fresco de noite e de dia um pouco também... mas tudo vai mudar


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2010 às 00:41)

Afinal não está assim tão tranquila a noite  acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas que deu para acumular 0,2mm, temperatura de 13,1ºC e humidade de 83% com pressão a subir 1022,7hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2010 às 07:05)

O sol já nasceu há algum tempo, embora a temperatura se mantenha nos 12,8 ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de NO e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2010 às 09:12)

bom dia

A minima de hoje foi de 11.8ºC, por agora estão 17.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está com algumas nuvens baixas.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mai 2010 às 10:37)

Bom dia!
Mais um dia cinzento em perspectiva, felizmente isto vai mudar...
Mínima de 14ºC. Sigo agora com 17.1ºC, 44%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos de ontem:

12.9ºC
19.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2010 às 10:44)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado, vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2010 às 11:26)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Hoje, madrugada calma, sem registo de precipitação, e temperatura mínima de *12,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 14,8ºC e céu encoberto. Vento a 31,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2010 às 12:33)

Boas

Aqui a mínima esta noite foi de *12,4ºC*

As nuvens insistem em pairar por aqui  para não largarem nada mais valia não estarem lá  Temperatura actual de 17,6ºC humidade 50% e pressão já alta de 1023,2hpa o vento sopra fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 35,4km/h de W nos últimos minutos.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2010 às 12:54)

Sigo com 18.5ºC, depois de ter uma mínima de 12.1ºC.
Vento moderado, rondando os 20km/h.
O céu está muito nublado, embora haja algum sol.


----------



## meteo (15 Mai 2010 às 14:41)

Aqui em Santa Cruz céu azul a Oeste e céu nublado a Este.Mais um dia fresquinho..Felizmente vem ai o calor!Dias de céu limpo,pouco vento e calor. Tempo normal de meados/fim de Maio.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2010 às 15:37)

E oficialmente as nuvens estão a partir daqui.

Estou com 15,9ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2010 às 15:54)

Finalmente céu limpo não se vê uma nuvem! temperatura de 18,9ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 19,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2010 às 16:44)

Céu quase limpo, agora, com 16,5ºC.

A máxima foi de *17,2ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2010 às 22:37)

Céu pouco nublado e 12.8ºC.    
Vento fraco e 12.8ºC.
Uma noite calma, exelente para ouvir o Oceano Pacifico da RFM.


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2010 às 22:44)

Boas noites
Pela fresca Louriceira, sigo com 10.5º, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de norte.
A tarde foi fresca e ventosa, com maxima de 16.5º, e céu pouco nublado


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mai 2010 às 23:19)

Depois de um início cinzento, o dia foi limpando, embora mantendo-se sempre fresco e ventoso.
Mais uma vez, a máxima ficou abaixo dos 20ºC.
De momento, 14.1ºC, 62%HR, 1024hpa.
Céu pouco nublado.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
19.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2010 às 23:48)

Mínima de 11.8ºC, que está ser batida agora, e máxima de 19.6ºC.
Agora com 11.8ºC e 78% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco, rondando os 5km/h e o céu está pouco nublado.
Pressão nos 1022hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2010 às 00:26)

Olá boa noite... 

Alguma melhoria mais significativa durante o dia de ontem, com um visível toque de princípio de Verão com vento a predominar de NW fraco a moderado, temperatura bem primaveril e um cenário de pouca nebulosidade mas típica da região costeira e muito própria desta época, diga-se, já de finais de Primavera!

A ver se dentro dos próximos dias já possa apresentar valores locais porque com esta alternância de precipitação e algum sol, ir ao telhado montar o RS exige um certo cuidado!

De momento (local serviço) estão cerca de uns fresquinhos *12ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2010 às 00:48)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado, vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2010 às 01:50)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 11,4ºC, a descer a ritmo certo, com vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2010 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *10,7ºC*, nesta noite de céu pouco nublado.

Por agora, sigo já com 17,4ºC, nesta manhã que antecede uma tarde mais agradável do que as anteriores.

Humidade nos 62% e pressão a 1023 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra fraco de Norte.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2010 às 11:48)

Boas

Mínima ficou pelos *11,4ºC* 

Agora céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 19,6ºC com humidade de 50% e pressão nos 1023,1hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado.
Sigo com 18.7ºC, 52%HR, 1025hpa.
Mínima de 12.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2010 às 12:00)

Bom dia !
Sigo com 21.4ºC, depois de ter tido uma mínima de 9.6ºC.
Vento fraco, nos 9km/h e sol.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2010 às 12:03)

Bons dias
Pela Louriceira, minima de 9.7º
Agora, 18.0º, vento fraco do quadrante norte e sol...
Segundo a Lidl ( cujos registos de temp e hr são imprecisos, pelo que para esse uso utilizo um analógico), o vento ( 2min) está a 12.2km.h de N e a pressão está nos 1023hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2010 às 13:01)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 19,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2010 às 13:27)

Céu praticamente azul, vento fraco e 20,8ºC.
Humidade nos 45%.
Agora sim, Maio!


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2010 às 14:35)

Ai está o primeiro belo dia!

Agora estão 23,2ºC, 37%HR, 1022,0hpa a descer e vento fraco de E/SE mas as vezes de W/SW

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2010 às 15:11)

A máxima já chegou aos *24,2ºC*

Agora estão 23,6ºC, 34%HR, 1021,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2010 às 15:23)

Já atingi os *20,0ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Agora sigo com 19,4ºC e vento moderado de Norte, persistente.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

Maxima de 25.0ºC e a Moita de 24.3ºC.
Agora com 23.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2010 às 18:27)

Céu limpo e muito vento de NW.

Estou com 17,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2010 às 21:10)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *20,3ºC*, nesta tarde já agradável, apesar do vento moderado.

De momento sigo com uns frescos 14,1ºC, humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2010 às 21:54)

Boas noites
Já pela Encarnação, sigo com 15.2º, vento fraco de norte e céu limpo


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2010 às 22:37)

Boas

Mínima: *11,4ºC*
Máxima: *24,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h*

Agora:
15,2ºC
64%HR
1023,5hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2010 às 23:08)

Que noite gelada.

Estou com 12,8ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Céu pouco e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Boa noite!
Dia mais quente, onde foi batida a máxima do mês...
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 15.4ºC, 59%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.8ºC
23.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2010 às 08:38)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Hoje, noite igualmente fresca, com temperatura mínima de *11,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC, e o céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2010 às 09:17)

Impressionante, são 9h17 e já estou com 18,5ºC  

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 12,7 ºC numa noite de céu limpo.

O vento sopra fraco de NE e estão 20,6 ºC, humidade nos 51 %.

Pressão em ligeira subida, nos 1024,8 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mai 2010 às 10:42)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e ambiente já quente por esta hora. Adivinham-se dias bem quentes...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2010 às 11:11)

Máxima de ontem atingida neste momento, 21,1ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2010 às 11:55)

Aqui sigo neste momento com 22,0ºC.
Humidade nos 36%.

Ora venha lá então essa semana quente.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2010 às 12:17)

Quentinho, por agora, com 22,8ºC e humidade nos 34%.

Vento moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2010 às 12:34)

Céu limpo.

Estou com 23,6ºC e 27%.

Vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mai 2010 às 12:36)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, após mínima de 13.4ºC, eis que sigo com 21.9ºC. 
Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e vamos ver se não me estraga a praia...


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Mai 2010 às 12:48)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *12.7ºC*.

Agora sigo com 23.7ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2010 às 14:53)

Estou com 25,2ºC e 23%.

O vento está fraco de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mai 2010 às 17:52)

Extremos de hoje:

*29.6 °C (14:30 UTC)*
*7.9 °C (03:34 UTC)*

Amanhã mais calor....


----------



## fsl (17 Mai 2010 às 18:50)

*Oeiras hoje atingiu 29.2ºs

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 17-05-10  18:46) 
Temperatura:  24.1°C  
Humidade: 39%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.2°C  
Vento: 19.3 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1022.4 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 27.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.6mm 
Wind chill:  22.9°C  
Indíce THW:   22.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  23.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.9°C às   5:31  29.2°C às 15:32 
Humidade:  20%  às  15:33  85%  às   6:16 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.9°C às  15:06  12.8°C às   9:22 
Pressão:  1022.2hPa  às  17:51  1024.1hPa  às  10:46 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às   0:22 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.7°C às   0:19  
Maior Indíce Calor   27.8°C às  15:31 

*


----------



## meteo (17 Mai 2010 às 18:58)

Oeiras a surpreender..29,2 de máxima em Oeiras,quando em Lisboa não deve ter ultrapassado os 27ºC. 
1º dia de Verão,mas ainda com algum vento..
Agora é sempre a aumentar as temperaturas,e vento a dminuir nos próximos dias.. Venha ele...O Verão.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2010 às 19:19)

A temperatura máxima nem foi nada por aí além, comparada com as restantes das regiões circundantes: *24,9ºC*.

Por agora ainda se encontram 23,1ºC, com humidade nos 41% e vento a soprar moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## Teles (17 Mai 2010 às 19:19)

Boas um belo dia de calor , com a máxima de 30,9


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Mai 2010 às 19:32)

Boas!

Sigo com 21.6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2010 às 19:42)

Máxima de 29.8ºC.   
Sigo com 24.1ºC.
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

Boas

Mínima: *12,9ºC*
Máxima: *28,7ºC*

Humidade min./máx.
*20%HR*
*71%HR*

Rajada máxima: *46,7km/h WSW* até agora!

Agora:
23,8ºC
37%HR
1021,8hpa
vento moderado de NW


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2010 às 20:43)

Por aqui após uma tarde quente.

Estou com 19,6ºC e vento fraco fresquinho vindo de NW.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mai 2010 às 22:21)

E foi pulverizada a máxima do mês, mas as coisas ainda devem aquecer mais nos próximos dias...
De momento, 20.3ºC, 46%HR, 1025hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

13.4ºC
27.2ºC.


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2010 às 23:18)

Boas noites
Pela Encarnação, 19.1º, vento fraco de NNE e céu limpo.
A maxima chegou a 26.1º, embora ao nivel do solo deva ter sido um pouco mais alta, na ordem dos 26.5º ou pouco mais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2010 às 23:33)

Máxima de 28,8 ºC.

O calor insuportável da tarde deu lugar a uns agradáveis 18,9 ºC e 48 % de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte.


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2010 às 23:45)

Ainda com 19,4ºC a esta hora  e melhores noites ao de vir mais para o fim da semana! humidade de apenas 42% e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2010 às 23:52)

olá boa noite! 

Na comunicação social ouvia-se muitas vezes dizer que este dia seria (ou foi) de autêntica Primavera! Infelizmente ainda sem dados locais para apresentar; sobretudo desde o início da tarde diria que se de Primavera se tratasse, era bem quente! 
Muitos são os dias com cerca de *27ºC* em pleno Verão e nem por isso rotulados de primaveris... 

De momento uma brisa refrescante de NNW vai arrefecendo as superfícies, contudo ainda estão cerca de *18ºC* (local serviço).


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,1ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2010 às 00:21)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 16,1ºC e humidade nos 59%. Vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## Teles (18 Mai 2010 às 00:24)

Boas por aqui vento nulo e temperatura actual de 16,4Cº


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2010 às 07:22)

Bom dia.

A noite acabou por ser novamente fresca, com mínima de *12,4ºC*. Vamos ver como se comporta a máxima de hoje.

De momento sigo com 12,9ºC, humidade nos 89% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2010 às 09:32)

Começa a evidenciar-se o potencial desta zona em termos de acumulação de calor. Praticamente em Junho, observa-se a cada vez maior diferença entre Moscavide e zonas como as de Sintra ou Queluz.

Mínima de 16,2 ºC numa noite bastante amena.

De momento, 21,7 ºC, 54 % de humidade e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,8ºC.
Ontem a máxima foi de 26,1ºC.

Hoje e agora já vou nos 23,3ºC.
36% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2010 às 10:44)

Por aqui céu bastante limpo.

Estou com 24,2ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2010 às 11:04)

Já com 25,3 ºC e vento fraco de ENE.

Céu limpo como há muito não se via.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2010 às 12:49)

A máxima de ontem (26,1ºC) já foi ultrapassada largamente.

Estou com 26,7ºC, 29% e vento fraco de NE.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2010 às 13:04)

Sigo já com *25,5ºC*, e o céu mantém-se limpo.

O vento, esse, sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2010 às 13:05)

Boas

Aqui a mínima ficou nos *16,7ºC*

Agora registo já *29,8ºC*, 27%HR, 1023,2hpa e vento quase nulo 

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2010 às 15:12)

De momento sigo com 24,3ºC, com vento a soprar agora mais forte, tendo já atingido os 27,8 km/h.

Humidade nos 61% e pressão nos 1024 hPa.

A máxima foi de *26,7ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2010 às 16:17)

Máxima, até ao momento, de 31,6 ºC.

Agora, 31,2 ºC e vento fraco de NE, humidade nos 28 %.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2010 às 16:29)

Aqui o vento rodou para NO e a temperatura já desce.
Sigo com 27,7ºC e 38% de humidade relativa.

A máxima foi de 29,2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (18 Mai 2010 às 16:47)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui os dias vão aquecendo, tendo a máxima hoje sido de 30,4º, mas a mínima de 8,8º vem espelhando as noites frescas que se têm sentido.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2010 às 17:59)

Extremos de hoje:

*32.0 °C (15:52 UTC)* Máxima do ano
*10.4 °C (05:29 UTC)*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2010 às 19:16)

Temperatura actual de 23,9ºC, com humidade nos 57%.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte e o céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2010 às 19:28)

Boas

Dia muito quente e a máxima ficou a apenas 0,2ºC de igualar a máxima do ano!!

Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Máxima: *31,6ºC* 

Humidade mín./máx.:
*19%HR* (15:25) 
*52%HR* (6:14)

Rajada máxima: *32,2km/h* até agora!

Agora sigo com:
27,2ºC
41%HR
1021,2hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2010 às 20:15)

Por aqui após uma tarde consideravelmente quente está muito mais fresco graças ao vento de NW.

Estou com 22,6ºC e 50%.

Céu com alguns cirros.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2010 às 21:38)

Ainda estou tropical, com 20,9ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte, e a humidade encontra-se somente nos 47%, depois de mais um pôr-do-Sol espectacular.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mai 2010 às 22:14)

Máxima de *24,7ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 20,5ºC, parece que este Verão vai ter tendência para ter muitos dias com mínimas tropicais. 

Vento nulo por agora embora tenha estado moderado até ao fim da tarde, e céu limpo durante todo o dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2010 às 22:34)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.6ºC

T.Minima: 12.6ºC


----------



## fsl (18 Mai 2010 às 23:06)

*Oeiras atingiu hoje 29.9ºs

Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-05-10  23:01) 
Temperatura:  22.1°C  
Humidade: 42%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.5°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr NNE 
Pressão: 1022.8 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 27.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.6mm 
Wind chill:  21.8°C  
Indíce THW:   20.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  21.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  15.3°C às   6:44  29.9°C às 16:09 
Humidade:  35%  às  11:00  76%  às   7:09 
Ponto de Orvalho:  7.2°C às   3:54  16.1°C às  15:48 
Pressão:  1021.6hPa  às  19:18  1024.1hPa  às   9:29 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   38.6 km/hr  às  21:07 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  15.0°C às   6:17  
Maior Indíce Calor   30.6°C às  16:08 

*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2010 às 23:50)

Máxima de 31,8 ºC.

Tarde de vento fraco de NE.

De momento, ainda 22,3 ºC e vento muito fraco de Norte, com 38 % de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,9ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado.

Clara subida ao longo dos últimos dias.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2010 às 00:20)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Sigo agora, nesta noite de _ananases e frutas tropicais_, com 20,3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2010 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.0ºC.
Por agora estão 22.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Manhã quente. Às 9h já registava 21ºC e a tendência é claramente de subida. Sol, céu limpo e nem uma aragem para amostra.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2010 às 11:03)

Bom dia! _Ih calor danado!_ 

Em menos de 4h a temperatura subiu 10ºC. Depois de uma mínima de *15,1ºC*, sigo agora com *25,6ºC*!

Vento fraco de NE (45º), quente, e humidade nos 34%.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mai 2010 às 11:43)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia quente, sigo neste momento com 26ºC, vento fraco e o céu apresenta-se nublado por alguns Cirrus.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2010 às 13:00)

*27,9ºC* e um Sol abrasador!

Humidade nos 31% e vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2010 às 13:14)

Por aqui dia bastante quente e limpo.

Estou com 28,3ºC e o vento está fraco de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2010 às 13:21)

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco, predominante de NE.

De momento, 30,7 ºC e 33 % de humidade, pressão em descida, nos 1021,1 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2010 às 13:24)

Dia de verão com a temperatura nos 28,5ºC de momento.
Humidade nos 29%.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Teles (19 Mai 2010 às 13:24)

Boas por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura actual de 32,2Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Mai 2010 às 14:27)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *18.5ºC* 

Agora sigo com 28.5ºC e céu limpo. Está mesmo bom para a praia!


----------



## meteo (19 Mai 2010 às 14:54)

Tarde excelente em Oeiras! Temperatura impressionante de 32.8 ºC registado na estação MeteoOeiras. 
Em Carcavelos estava um excelente dia de praia,já com bastantes pessoas.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mai 2010 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!
Dia quente, o de hoje, com a máxima do ano já batida, seguindo de momento com 30.6ºC e a subir...

Extremos de ontem:

15.9ºC
29.9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2010 às 16:35)

Pela Moita já se chegou aos 34,1ºC (máxima do ano)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2010 às 17:02)

De momento, 33,0 ºC e 21 % de humidade, céu limpo, vento fraco de NE.

Máxima, até ao momento, de 33,2 ºC.


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2010 às 17:16)

Boas tardes
Pela encarnação sigo com a maxima do dia, 30.5º, o vento está fraco a moderado de NE e o céu limpo.
Ontem pela Louriceira, maxima de 30.0º, numa tarde quente de vento fraco e sol intenso.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mai 2010 às 17:54)

Creio que a máxima já terá sido atingida, cifrando-se nos 31.6ºC, máxima do ano...
De momento, ainda 31.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2010 às 17:59)

Boas

Dia muito quente também por Setúbal como não podia deixar de ser!

Extremos:

Mínima: *18,9ºC  (6:14)* 
Máxima: *32,9ºC  (16:49)* 

Humidade máx./mín.:
*53%  (6:06)*
*17%  (17:40)* 

Rajada máxima de vento até agora *25,7km/h ENE  (15:40)*

Agora sigo com:
31,9ºC
17%HR
1017,8hpa
vento fraco de NE


----------



## F_R (19 Mai 2010 às 18:19)

Boas 

Dia de verão em Santarém
Pelo gráfico do I.M. podesse ver que a temperatura máxima ultrapassou os 32ºC

Em Abrantes a máxima foi de 31.6ºC.

Em termos de temperatura aparente a máxima foi de 39.4ºC
Alguém me sabe explicar como se calcula esta temperatura aparente?
Será uma relação entre a temperatura actual e a humidade?


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2010 às 18:36)

Máxima de *35.0ºC. *
Agora com 33.1ºC e 21% de Humidade...
Mínimos da Humidade de 17% .
Vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## fsl (19 Mai 2010 às 19:08)

*Em Oeiras foi atingida a TEMP Max do Ano : 34.3ºs

Condições actuais (actualizado a 19-05-10  19:01) 
Temperatura:  30.7°C  
Humidade: 36%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.9°C  
Vento: 25.7 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1018.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 27.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.6mm 
Wind chill:  30.7°C  
Indíce THW:   30.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  30.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  18.3°C às   7:14  34.3°C às 17:38 
Humidade:  18%  às  16:04  64%  às   7:07 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.1°C às  16:04  14.4°C às   9:00 
Pressão:  1017.9hPa  às  18:34  1022.5hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às   2:12 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.3°C às   6:35  
Maior Indíce Calor 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2010 às 19:08)

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 33.2ºC a do ano é de 33.3ºC que foi no dia 27 de abril.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2010 às 19:12)

Temperatura máxima de *31,4ºC*.

De momento ainda sigo com *29,3ºC*, e uma agradável brisa de Norte.

Humidade nos 36% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2010 às 19:39)

Por aqui ainda sigo com 28,0ºC 

Céu limpo e algum vento de NW-N-NE.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2010 às 20:05)

Boa tarde!

Em Odivelas máxima de 31,9ºC.
Tarde de bastante calor.

Agora, e apesar do vento fraco a moderado de NNO, ainda 28,3ºC e 29% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2010 às 20:14)

Em Setúbal tenho a esta hora 30,0ºC e 22%HR o vento é fraco apenas uma brisa


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2010 às 20:28)

O Sol acabou de se pôr, e ainda sigo com 26,0ºC.

Vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mai 2010 às 20:40)

Máxima de *30,6ºC*.

Agora ainda com 25,5ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo, um dia já bem quentinho.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mai 2010 às 21:34)

Dia bem quente hoje, com a máxima do ano a cair...
Sigo ainda com 26.9ºC, numa verdadeira noite de verão...
Ainda 32%HR, 1020hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC
31.6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2010 às 21:41)

Sigo ainda com 24.2ºC e 52% de Humidade...
Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Mai 2010 às 21:57)

Boas!

Sigo ainda com 25.1ºC.


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2010 às 22:12)

Pela Encarnação, 25.3º, vento fraco de NNE e céu limpo.
Max: 30.5º ( 5º andar).


----------



## Lightning (19 Mai 2010 às 22:37)

miguel disse:


> *17%  (17:40)*



Aqui a HR foi aos 13%  Nunca tinha visto um valor tão baixo nesta estação.

Máxima de 32,1ºC.

Por agora sigo com 25,5ºC e 32% HR.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2010 às 22:39)

Hoje sim, há motivo para dizer que está uma _noite de ananases_!

*23,2ºC* a esta hora! Fantástico!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2010 às 22:42)

Por agora ainda sigo com 23.6ºC e 52% de Humidade...


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2010 às 23:14)

Por aqui sigo com 24,8ºC, 44%HR, 1018,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## lsalvador (19 Mai 2010 às 23:25)

Por Tomar extremos do dia

33.6 ºC (16:06)  
9.5 ºC (05:49)  

Neste momento, conto com 17,7º e com uma humidade de 87%

Em Constância/Montalvo, 12,5km em linha recta da estação de Tomar foi de 

32.3°C
12.0°C 

Neste momento conta com 21,3 e com 61% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2010 às 23:28)

Máxima de 33,2 ºC.

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco de NNO, ainda 24,8 ºC e 42 % de humidade.


----------



## fsl (19 Mai 2010 às 23:43)

*Em Oeiras ainda 24.5ºs 40% de Humidade:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 19-05-10 23:31) 
Temperatura: 24.5°C Wind chill: 24.5°C Humidade: 40%  Ponto Condensação: 10.0°C  
Pressão: 1019.0 hPa Vento: 1.6 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,1ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

olá boa noite! 

Estamos em Maio ou haverá dúvidas?!
Um dia bastante quente, mais quente do que ontem... 

De volta à normalidade com a apresentação de dados locais, valeu-me o facto de bem cedo instalar o meu RS (portanto sem valor de temperatura mínima), porque mais um pouco e o sol seria implacável!

A HR atingiu níveis muito baixos, tendo descido aos *17%* e a temperatura máxima chegou aos *32.6ºC*.
Neste momento um vento fraco mas refrescante desloca-se de NNW, céu limpo e estão *23.4ºC* com *39% HR*. Pouca coisa...


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2010 às 00:07)

Estagnado nos 24,4ºC e assim parece que vou permanecer.
Até porque o IM prevê uma mínima de 21ºC para Lisboa.

Vento fraco de NE e humidade nos 34%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2010 às 00:13)

Ainda 24,8 ºC e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## F_R (20 Mai 2010 às 00:19)

Noite bastante abafada em Santarém


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mai 2010 às 00:30)

Está portanto a ficar bem mais agradável, ela desce mais cedo por aqui...

Neste momento estão *22.8ºC* e *40%*HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2010 às 00:35)

Uff que calor, neste momento ainda tenho 20.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2010 às 00:52)

É quase 1h e ainda estão 25.0ºC 

Vento fraco de N.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Mai 2010 às 01:17)

Incrivelmente sigo ainda com 22ºC. 

Vento nulo, uma noite fantástica com céu limpo e com uma perfeita visibilidade da constelação Ursa Menor!


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2010 às 02:06)

Aqui estão *23,0ºC* e 49%HR devo ter uma mínima tropical  amanha mais um dia acima dos 30ºC e vou passar a postar do seguimento do Sul porque vou estar em Grândola até Sábado


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2010 às 07:09)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, sigo com 22,2ºC, depois de uma mínima incrivelmente alta, de *21,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 43% e pressão a 1019 hPa, enquando o vento sopra a 24,8 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2010 às 08:21)

Mínima de 20.3ºC. 
Agora já sigo com 21.4ºC e preparo-me para um dia mais quente que o de ontem .


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mai 2010 às 08:33)

Mínimas tropicais em grande parte das estações de Lisboa. Por aqui a excepção, mínima de 15,1ºC , mas não deixou de ser a mais alta do ano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2010 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.4ºC, por agora estão já 24.1ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2010 às 09:49)

Por aqui agora o vento começou a soprar moderado de E.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2010 às 09:55)

Céu limpinho.

Estou com 23,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2010 às 10:29)

boas
Pela Encarnação, minima de 21.8º


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2010 às 11:00)

Em Odivelas mínima de *21,5ºC*.
A humidade mais alta registada durante a noite foi de 38%.

Agora sigo com 24,7ºC e 35% de humidade relativa.


-------------

Evolução da temperatura no cabo Raso ao longo da noite.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2010 às 11:15)

A RUEMA da Baixa, Lisboa, também tem sentido bem o calor, e de que maneira 






Atenção que as RUEMAs são para estudar os impactos de o urbanismo, não para registar a temperatural real.


----------



## meteo (20 Mai 2010 às 12:08)

Boa tarde!


Hoje minima tropicalissima,de 22,2 ºC. 
Ontem a máxima quase chegou aos 35ºC,e por agora vai nos 29,9 ºC.. São dados do MeteoOeiras. 

Que caloraça.


----------



## Lousano (20 Mai 2010 às 12:26)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,9º, a mais alta do corrente ano.

Neste momento ainda 26,4º e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2010 às 12:35)

Minima em setubal de 20°C...quando sai era 9:30 já tavam 25°C... já não estou em setubal já não sei como está o calor por lá


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Mai 2010 às 13:22)

Mínima de *21,7ºC*, incrível.

Sigo com 28ºC, vento moderado e céu limpo, mais um dia quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2010 às 13:46)

28,6ºC e 30%.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2010 às 14:26)

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.3ºC  e o vento continua a soprar por vezes moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2010 às 16:05)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia quente e a primeira mínima tropical do ano, com 20.7ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, vento moderado de NW, com 31ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## tiaguh7 (20 Mai 2010 às 17:16)

a estação de Leiria do IM marcava 37.1graus ás 15h
estará isto correcto???
já há algum tempo que me parece que essa estação se encontra inflacionada...


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2010 às 17:55)

tiaguh7 disse:


> a estação de Leiria do IM marcava 37.1graus ás 15h
> estará isto correcto???
> já há algum tempo que me parece que essa estação se encontra inflacionada...



Essa estação é uma RUEMA, ou seja, é uma estação instalada dentro da cidade e com os efeitos urbanos associados. A RUEMA ontem da Baixa de Lisboa andou nos 38ºC.

Se olhares para a EMA de Leiria, à mesma hora estava com 31,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2010 às 17:59)

Boa tarde!

Ainda que não esteja tanto calor como ontem, sigo de momento com *31,2ºC*, máxima do dia.

Humidade nos 29% e pressão a 1018 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra moderado de NE (45º).

O céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Mai 2010 às 18:42)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima de *21.0ºC*.

Máxima de *32.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 28.7ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2010 às 19:05)

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi igual á de ontém 33.2ºC, por agora estão 29.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2010 às 19:29)

São quase 19h30 e ainda estou com 29,3ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Lousano (20 Mai 2010 às 19:38)

A máxima foi de 30,6º.

Neste momento uns estáveis 30,0º.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Mai 2010 às 19:48)

Sigo ainda com 27.9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

Máxima de 34.0ºC.
Agora são quase 20:00 e ainda estão 30.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2010 às 20:19)

Ainda com *28,2ºC*, a um ritmo de descida lento.

Que saudades de um final de tarde assim!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2010 às 20:48)

Estou com 27,8ºC e o vento está fraco.

Céu limpo, ninguém diria há 1 semana que teríamos um tempo tão quente


----------



## Lousano (20 Mai 2010 às 21:04)

E entre as 20/21 horas a temperatura desceu 6,6º. 

Neste momento 23,1º


----------



## Teles (20 Mai 2010 às 21:09)

Boas , por aqui neste momento temperatura actual de 26,6Cº


----------



## meteo (20 Mai 2010 às 21:10)

Boa noite!

Tarde muito quente,que começou com vento fraco a moderado e acabou com vento fraco. Ainda está muito calor,*28.3 ºC *em Oeiras ás 21:00 
Neste momento vento inexistente.Que fim de tarde magnifico nas praias da Linha!


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2010 às 21:26)

Boas noites pessoal
Pela Encarnação, 27.4º, vento fraco de NNE/NE e céu limpo.
MAX: 30.5º ( outra vez)


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2010 às 22:14)

Noite muito abafada e quente... sigo ainda com 25.6ºC...
Foi por pouco que não foi batida a máxima de ontem...

Extremos do dia:

20.7º (primeira noite tropical)
31.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2010 às 22:37)

_Puxa!_ Vou destilar dentro do quarto! Estão 26,7ºC cá dentro! Toca a abrir as janelas!

Lá fora, apenas um pouco mais fresco. Já passa das 22:30 e mantenho-me com *23,7ºC*!


----------



## meteo (20 Mai 2010 às 23:02)

Uma verdadeira noite de ananases,muito calor,e vento = 0. 
Estão 25.7ºC,vai ser muito possivelmente nova noite tropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,6ºC

Mín - 22,2ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

21,6 ºC / 32,7 ºC

---

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## fsl (21 Mai 2010 às 00:05)

*Em Oeiras ainda estão 25.1ºs  !!!!

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 21-05-10 0:01) 
Temperatura: 25.1°C Wind chill: 25.1°C Humidade: 43%  Ponto Condensação: 11.6°C  
Pressão: 1016.3 hPa Vento: 0.0 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2010 às 00:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






*[Notar em especial, no final do quadro, a variação da temperatura no interior do meu quarto]*

---

De momento, ainda 22,7ºC e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2010 às 00:31)

Depois de a temperatura ter estado bastante tempo nos 24,6ºC, subiu agora para os 24,8ºC.
Humidade relativa apenas nos 33%.

Quanto a extremos do dia 20 de Maio, a máxima foi de 30,5ºC e a mínima de 21,5ºC.
Um dia fantástico de verão.

Hoje não será diferente.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Mai 2010 às 00:42)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

20-05-2010
Temp Max: 30.7ºc 17:27
Temp Min: 15.2ºc 06:36
Rajada Max: 32.0km/h 01:12
Chuva Precipitação 00.0mm

21-05-2010
Temp actual 24.9ºC 00:40
Pressão: 1016.6Hpa 00:40
Intensidade do Vento: 11.5 km/h 00:40
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 23.5ºC 00:40
Humidade Relativa: 44% 00:40
Temp dentro de casa 28.3ºC 00:40
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 00:40
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2010 às 00:59)

Situação interessante hoje no Cabo Carvoeiro, com a máxima a chegar aos *30,5ºC*, e com uma quebra acentuada da temperatura quando o vento rodou para noroeste. 






Fui ver se a máxima correspondia a um record para o mês, mas não foi preciso vasculhar muito para descobrir que não.
No relatório de Maio do ano passado, pode-se ler o seguinte:



> Os valores mais elevados da temperatura máxima do ar no mês de Maio ocorreram no dia 31,
> tendo sido mesmo ultrapassado o maior valor da temperatura máxima para o mês de Maio na
> estação meteorológica de Cabo Carvoeiro: 32.5ºC registado no dia 28, quando o anterior máximo
> era de 31.0ºC, registados nos dias 6 de Maio de 1943 e 13 de Maio de 1989.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2010 às 01:58)

São quase 2h, ainda estou com 24,7ºC 

Vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## pmtoliveira (21 Mai 2010 às 08:14)

AnDré disse:


> Situação interessante hoje no Cabo Carvoeiro, com a máxima a chegar aos *30,5ºC*, e com uma quebra acentuada da temperatura quando o vento rodou para noroeste.


O que se relata aqui também se passou no Cabo Raso:


----------



## meteo (21 Mai 2010 às 08:32)

Nova noite tropical,com 20,9ºC de minima em Oeiras.
Por agora céu completamente limpo e já 22,3 ºC.Agora é sempre a subir.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2010 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima foi de 16.0ºC, por agora estão 24.6ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2010 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Mais uma mínima tropical por aqui.
Hoje 20,2ºC.

Agora sigo com 24ºC e humidade relativa nos 34%.
Vento fraco a moderado de este.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Pouco depois do meu último post, a temperatura voltou a subir, escalando até aos 24,2ºC, próximo da 1:30.

A mínima foi novamente tropical, com *20,7ºC*.

Por agora, está ligeiramente mais fresco, em comparação com o dia de ontem por esta hora, encontrando-me com 24,1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (21 Mai 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 13,9º.

O dia vai aquecendo bem, neste momento com 28,1º.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2010 às 11:28)

Por aqui céu limpo e 25,3ºC.

O vento está fraco de E.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2010 às 12:44)

Por aqui estão neste momento 31.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2010 às 13:00)

De momento, 28,2ºC e humidade nos 33%.

O vento sopra moderado de Este.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Mai 2010 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Céu Limpo
Temp actual 29.7ºC 13:40
Pressão: 1014.9Hpa 13:40
Intensidade do Vento: 5.5 km/h 13:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 29.2ºC 13:40
Humidade Relativa: 35% 13:40
Temp dentro de casa 32.1ºC 00:40
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 13:40
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 8 Muito Alto 13:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mai 2010 às 17:31)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *19.9ºC*

Agora sigo com 29.9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## fsl (21 Mai 2010 às 19:19)

*Hoje em Oeiras a TEMP ainda ultrapassou os 30 graus :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 21-05-10  19:16) 
Temperatura:  28.4°C  
Humidade: 38%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.8°C  
Vento: 6.4 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1012.5 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 27.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.6mm 
Wind chill:  28.4°C  
Indíce THW:   28.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  28.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  20.9°C às   6:44  32.9°C às 17:15 
Humidade:  31%  às  14:31  51%  às   2:06 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.3°C às   5:17  15.0°C às  17:11 
Pressão:  1012.5hPa  às  19:08  1016.3hPa  às   0:01 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   25.7 km/hr  às  18:44 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  21.1°C às   6:17  
Maior Indíce Calor   33.3°C às  17:12 

*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2010 às 19:24)

Boa tarde!

Com 27,0ºC sigo actualmente, depois de uma máxima ainda alta, de *31,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 39% e pressão a 1014 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra agora moderado do quadrante Oeste, tendo assumido esta predominância por volta das 16h.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mai 2010 às 20:31)

Olá, boa tarde e bom fim-de-semana...

Mais um dia quentíssimo que me faz ter saudades de umas nuvens que permitam alguma sombra e uma temperatura mais típica desta fase da Primavera!

A temperatura ainda elevada apesar de estar a descer mas muito lentamente.
O vento geralmente fraco e ainda pouco fresco desloca-se de NW.

De momento (local serviço) estão cerca de *26ºC*.


----------



## Teles (21 Mai 2010 às 20:36)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura máxima foi de 35,5Cº neste momento temperatura actual de 28,4Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2010 às 20:56)

Céu limpo e algum vento de NW.

Estou com 24,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2010 às 22:31)

A Máxima de hoje foi de 34.3ºC, que é também a nova máxima do ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,1ºC

Mín - 20,6ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado.

Subida espectacular ao longo dos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mai 2010 às 00:24)

olá 

Mais agradável no exterior o que convida a um bom passeio!
Céu limpo e vento muito fraco deslocando-se NW.

*Extremos de 21 Maio:*

Máximos: 31.9ºC_47% HR
mínimos: 19.8ºC_23% HR

*Valores actuais:* 24.7ºC_33% HR


----------



## Teles (22 Mai 2010 às 00:41)

por aqui a temperatura já vai descendo bem neste momento estão 20,4Cº.


----------



## Lousano (22 Mai 2010 às 00:48)

Boa noite.

A máxima de ontem foi de 34,8º, atingida às 18H42, valor extremo do ano até hoje.

Com estas temperaturas os incêndios já iniciaram por esta região. 

Neste momento, 17,7º e vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 01:13)

Estão uns incríveis *25,6ºC* aqui em Odivelas.

Será que a Shakira, que se ouve cantar ao longe, tem alguma influência nesta temperatura?


----------



## meteo (22 Mai 2010 às 01:14)

Boa noite!


Está uma noite incrivelmente quente,má para dormir.. Estão 23,9 ºC em Oeiras! Poderá ser mais uma noite tropical,4ª consecutiva...
O quarto então está a ferver,depois de vários dias de calor intensissimo,sempre acima dos 30 graus de máxima,quase a chegar aos 35 por vezes e acima dos 20 de mínima..E o vento onde está ele? 

Parece-me que Segunda-Feira vai ser dia de abrir janelas e por umas boas horas.


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2010 às 03:02)

Boas noites
Pela Encarnação, ontem:* 31.0º/20.3º*
Em Montargil, o dia foi quente com vento em geral fraco de NE, com a máxima em torno dos 33º.
Actualmente, na encarnação, 23.8º, céu limpo e vento nulo ( parece Julho ou Agosto...)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2010 às 07:59)

Bom dia!

Hoje, mínima não-tropical, com *18,9ºC*.

No entanto, de momento já _sou tropical_, com 20,1ºC, e humidade nos 64%.

Vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Se às 2h30 ainda tinha 25ºC, das 3h para a frente foi ver a temperatura a cair quase a pique.
A mínima acabou por ser de 18,6ºC.

Agora um dia em tudo igual ao de ontem:
Céu limpo, vento fraco e 24ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2010 às 10:50)

AnDré disse:


> Se às 2h30 ainda tinha 25ºC, das 3h para a frente foi ver a temperatura a cair.



Aqui passou-se o mesmo, ao ponto de ainda não ter atingido a máxima, tendo sendo atingida pela 0h, com 26,0ºC.

Neste momento estou com 23,6ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Mai 2010 às 11:15)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

21-05-20010
Temp Max 31.9ºC 17:36
Temp Min  18.2ºC 04:22

22-05-2010
Céu Limpo
Temp actual 24.1ºC 11:10
Pressão: 1014.5Hpa 11:10
Intensidade do Vento: 11.4 km/h 11:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:E
Temperatura do vento: 23.8ºC 11:10
Humidade Relativa: 42% 11:10
Temp dentro de casa 28.4ºC 11:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 11:10
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 11:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## F_R (22 Mai 2010 às 12:27)

Em Abrantes agora 29.2ºC

A mínima foi de 17.6ºC


----------



## fsl (22 Mai 2010 às 12:40)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP está 5ºs inferior à de ontem há mesma hora:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 22-05-10 12:31) 
Temperatura: 23.3°C Wind chill: 23.3°C Humidade: 42%  Ponto Condensação: 9.6°C  
Pressão: 1014.4 hPa Vento: 11.3 km/hr  SSE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 12:48)

Ao contrário do que se passa nas regiões junto à costa, em Odivelas, a brisa marítima ainda não se fez sentir. 

Estou neste momento com 27,2ºC e humidade relativa nos 28%.

Vento permanece fraco de ESE.


----------



## Lousano (22 Mai 2010 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 14,2º.

Neste momento, vento fraco e 30,3º


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 14:21)

Às 12h UTC, a estação de G.Coutinho registava 27,3ºC e o Geofísico estava com 26,8ºC.

O que faz com que Lisboa esteja pelo 6º dia consecutivo com temperaturas máximas superiores a 5ºC, em relação ao normal para o mês de Maio (21,4ºC).

Assim, penso que se inicia hoje a primeira onda de calor do ano.



> considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência.



O mesmo se passa com outras regiões.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2010 às 15:05)

Boa tarde.

Excelente manhã de praia, com vento fraco e bastante Sol.

De novo em casa, sigo com 28,5ºC e humidade nos 31%. Estou apenas pouco mais de 1ºC abaixo do que tinha ontem por esta hora.

Vento nulo, ou fraco, de ESE (112º).


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2010 às 16:05)

Barreira dos 30ºC ultrapassada!

Sigo com *30,1ºC* e vento fraco de SE (135º).


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2010 às 17:38)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 25,3ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Costa (22 Mai 2010 às 17:42)

AnDré disse:


> Às 12h UTC, a estação de G.Coutinho registava 27,3ºC e o Geofísico estava com 26,8ºC.
> 
> O que faz com que Lisboa esteja pelo 6º dia consecutivo com temperaturas máximas superiores a 5ºC, em relação ao normal para o mês de Maio (21,4ºC).
> 
> ...



Superiores à normal diária ou à normal mensal? Acho que é importante distinguir isso.


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2010 às 18:11)

Boas

Chegado a Setúbal posso dizer que a máxima mais alta nestes dias aqui foi na sexta de *33,1ºC*

Hoje a máxima aqui foi de *31,8ºC*

Agora estão 28,8ºC, 38%Hr, 1011,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mai 2010 às 18:22)

Costa disse:


> Superiores à normal diária ou à normal mensal? Acho que é importante distinguir isso.



Mensal...


----------



## fsl (22 Mai 2010 às 18:25)

*Hoje em Oeiras a TEMP Max só atingiu 25.6ºs, i.é. 7 graus inferior à de ontem:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 22-05-10  18:16) 
Temperatura:  23.7°C  
Humidade: 50%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.6°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr SSW 
Pressão: 1012.6 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 27.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.6mm 
Wind chill:  23.7°C  
Indíce THW:   23.6°C  
Indíce Calor:  23.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  18.9°C às   6:43  25.6°C às 14:40 
Humidade:  37%  às  11:18  78%  às   4:43 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.3°C às  13:20  15.6°C às   2:57 
Pressão:  1012.4hPa  às  16:15  1014.6hPa  às  11:27 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   27.4 km/hr  às  11:25 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.9°C às   5:36  
Maior Indíce Calor   25.6°C às  14:39 


*


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mai 2010 às 18:58)

_boa tarde_ 

Apesar de ainda quente, notou-se uma ligeira descida da temperatura.
O céu continua limpo, vento fraco de Este pela manhã e desde há algumas horas vindo de SSW.

De momento aqui (local serviço) estão cerca de *26ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2010 às 20:20)

Graças há brisa fresca que sopra de SW, a temperatura tem estado a descer, vou com 20,6ºC.

Céu pouco nublado com umas _mini_ nuvens.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 20:24)

Aqui a máxima foi de 31,0ºC.

Agora também já com a influência da brisa de ONO, a temperatura tem estado a descer a grande velocidade.
22,4ºC e 42% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2010 às 20:40)

A temperatura actual de 20,0ºC nem sugere que a máxima tenha sido de *31,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 66% e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2010 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:

19,6 ºC / 32,3 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Tarde de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2010 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,4ºC

Mín - 18,9ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2010 às 00:43)

Máxima ontem de 32,8º

Neste momento 16,7º.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2010 às 02:25)

Madrugada de hoje mais fresca que as anteriores, seguindo com 17,7ºC.

Humidade nos 78% e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2010 às 10:50)

Bom dia.

Hoje, temperatura mínima mais baixa, como seria de esperar, tendo esta sido de *17,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,3ºC, em ligeira queda, depois de ter chegado aos 20,8ºC.

Humidade nos 65% e vento fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mai 2010 às 11:07)

Bom dia!
Mais um dia de sol, embora com uma ligeira neblina...
Temperatura nos 23.8ºC, 50%HR, 1015hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima de 17.7ºC.

Extremos do dia 21:

19.3ºC
31.4ºC

Extremos de ontem:

19.4ºC
28.7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2010 às 11:13)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,2º.

Por agora o forno já está ligado, com 29,1º.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2010 às 12:06)

Por aqui céu a ficar nublado.

Estou com 19,7ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2010 às 12:08)

Subitamente o céu encobriu.

Sigo com 20,7ºC e humidade a subir para os 69%.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2010 às 12:19)

Boas

Mínima de *16,4ºC*

Agra estão 22,2ºc e tempo húmido 66%HR o vento é fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## meteo (23 Mai 2010 às 13:51)

Hoje por aqui dia completamente diferente dos ultimos,com céu muito nublado e 20,4 ºC neste momento em Oeiras. Está fresquinho,com vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2010 às 15:24)

Aqui estão só menos 10ºC que ontem!! máxima até agora de 23,1ºC 

Agora está vento moderado a forte de SW a rajada máxima até agora foi de *51,5km/h WSW*

Temperatura actual de 21,7ºC e humidade alta nos 71%


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mai 2010 às 16:04)

Olá boa tarde! 

Finalmente uma golfada de ar fresco a impor a presença da Primavera...
O céu apresenta muita nebulosidade, essencialmente por Cumulus fractus, o vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de SSE e surgem por vezes algumas abertas.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 30.3ºC_71% HR
mínimos: 17.0ºC_23% HR

Neste momento (local serviço) estão cerca de *20ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2010 às 16:09)

Tarde fresca e nublada.

Estou com 19,1ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2010 às 16:31)

Por aqui 31,3º, pouco nublado e já com vento moderado de SE.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mai 2010 às 16:47)

Interessantes estas formações, apenas deste modo visíveis...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2010 às 17:48)

Sigo com 20,1ºC. O céu manteve-se encoberto toda a tarde.

A máxima foi de apenas *21,4ºC*. Uma impressionante queda de *10,3ºC* em relação a ontem!


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mai 2010 às 19:01)

Agora temporáriamente com muito menos nebulosidade, e um sol de fim de tarde a dar o ar da sua graça com continuação de vento mas desde há pouco mais intenso e vindo de SSW.

De momento (local serviço) estão *19ºC*.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2010 às 22:02)

Boas

A máxima foi de apenas *23,1ºC*

Agora estão 18,3ºC e 78%HR o vento ainda sopra mas bem mais fraco que toda a tarde onde chegou aos 51,5km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2010 às 22:27)

Extremos de hoje:

17,3 ºC / 24,3 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado e vento moderado de SO, com bastante humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2010 às 22:30)

Máximas dos últimos 7 dias:

17: 28,8 ºC
18: 31,8 ºC
19: 33,2 ºC
20: 32,7 ºC
21: 33,7 ºC
22: 32,3 ºC
23: 24,3 ºC

---

Queda significativa no último dia, com o fluxo já predominante de SO.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2010 às 01:32)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com uns frescos 16,4ºC.


----------



## Lousano (24 Mai 2010 às 05:02)

Máxima de ontem de 31,3º.

Neste momento 16,0º e vento nulo.


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Mai 2010 às 08:46)

Bom Dia

Começou agora a chover aqui em Alváres
Temperatura; 16.4º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2010 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2010 às 09:59)

Bom dia!
Céu nublado com abertas e vento moderado é como segue o tempo...
Temperatura nos 21.2ºC, após mínima de 16.2ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

17.7ºC
25.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Noite e manhã frescas. Mínima de *16,0ºC* e temperatura actual de apenas 18,0ºC.

Humidade nos 72%, vento moderado de Sul e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2010 às 11:57)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC (*-8,8ºC em relação à máxima de ontem*)

Mín - 16,7ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## mocha (24 Mai 2010 às 12:21)

Boas, por aqui ja cairam uns belos aguaceiros
Agora o ceu vai variando entre o muito e pouco nublado


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Mai 2010 às 12:22)

Boas!

Hoje a mínima foi de *16.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 24.4ºC, céu pouco nublado e fento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 12:46)

Ontem a máxima em Odivelas foi de 23,5ºC, registava ainda no período da manhã. Depois o vento intensificou-se de sudoeste, e a temperatura manteve-se sempre na casa dos 21/22ºC.

A mínima ontem foi de 16,1ºC.

----------------

Hoje, mínima de 15,0ºC.

Agora, muitas nuvens, vento moderado de sudoeste e 20,8ºC.
Humidade nos 47%.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2010 às 12:54)

Céu alternando entre pouco e muito nublado e 19,2ºC de temperatura.

Vento nos 13,0 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2010 às 15:45)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Está bem frasco, em comparação com os dias anteriores, estou com 18,8ºC.

O vento está moderado de Sul.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2010 às 19:20)

Boa tarde.

Céu encoberto, sendo que já pingou, e 17,7ºC de temperatura. A máxima foi de *20,0ºC*.

O vento sopra moderado, tendo já atingido os *45,0 km/h*.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Mai 2010 às 19:33)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 20.6ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2010 às 19:38)

Por aqui começou agora a chover, 0,4 mm.

Estou com 17,1ºC e vento moderado de S.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 19:41)

Também já chove aqui.
Para já chuva fraca, puxada a vento moderado a forte de sul.

Temperatura nos 17,2ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 66%.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mai 2010 às 20:01)

boa tarde 

Até ao meio da tarde o céu permaneceu pouco nublado, mas desde aí vários tons de cinzento preenchem-no quase por completo.

Até ao momento sem precipitação assinalável, apenas alguns pingos quase insignificantes surgiram, contudo o vento tem permanecido em geral moderado de SSW e por vezes até com forte intensidade.

Por aqui (local serviço) estou com uma temperatura que ronda os *18ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mai 2010 às 20:01)

Máxima de 22.8ºC.
Hoje tem sido um dia de alguns aguaceiros, e alguns mesmo moderados !!
Tenho 3.5mm até agora !!
Agora céu nublado, mas ainda não chove.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 20:10)

Chuva forte puxada a vento moderado de sul.
3mm acumulados.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mai 2010 às 21:03)

Desde há pouco os chuviscos surgiram de forma mais regular e mais intensa, nota-se no entanto um certo abrandamento na velocidade do vento.

Agora com *16ºC*.


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2010 às 21:54)

Boas noites
Pela Encarnação, 18.0º, vento moderado com rajadas de sul e céu nublado....há pouco caiu um bom aguaceiro!


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2010 às 22:36)

Num dia em que o Sol brilhou na sua maior parte, eis que neste início de noite chegaram uns aguaceiros, embora fracos...
De momento sigo com 18ºC, 81%HR, 1016hpa, vento fraco a moderado.

Extremos do dia:

16.2ºC
23.2ºC
UV9.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 22:43)

*Re:*

*Importante*

As inscrições para o 5º encontro MeteoPT.com em Trás os Montes *terminam na próxima quarta-feira* dado ser necessário proceder antecipadamente a algumas reservas, como por exemplo o cruzeiro no Douro. 

Como pontos fortes teremos na 6ª de manhã uma pequena caminhada na Linha do Tua, e durante a tarde um passeio em Bragança e Montezinho, finalizando esse dia com um jantar nesta cidade em que todos os brigantinos e outros estão convidados.

O sábado será dia de uma grande passeio passando em diversos locais como Torre de Moncorvo, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, foz do Rio Sabor e ainda um cruzeiro de 3 horas no Rio Douro.

Os interessados devem contactar por mensagem privada.
Participem em todas ou apenas nalgumas iniciativas conforme a disponibilidade.

*A equipa MeteoPT.com*


*PS: A partir da grande Lisboa precisa-se de mais um participante para partilhar custos do 2º carro que segue desta região.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2010 às 23:39)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado a forte, com um rain rate de 11,0 mm/h.

Acumulados 1,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2010 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

17,2 ºC / 22,2 ºC

1,0 mm

---

Dia de céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul e alguma precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,0 mm

Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2010 às 00:16)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 16,8ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2010 às 00:36)

Mínima ontem :*16,8ºC*
Máxima ontem: *20,7ºC* 

Rajada máxima de vento:*48,3km/h*

Precipitação: *1,2mm*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2010 às 07:14)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de aguaceiros fracos/moderados, ainda assim, não tendo acumulado mais que *1,1mm*.

De momento sigo com *16,0ºC*, mínima do dia.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão a 1013 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## raposo_744 (25 Mai 2010 às 08:59)

aguaceiros por vezes fortes,algum vento, visibilidade muito baixa e 14º

Alváres-Góis


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2010 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.3ºC, por agora estão 19.8ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2010 às 09:17)

EDIT: já chove fraco


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia!

Noite de chuva, por vezes forte... Agora períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte por volta das 6h da manhã.
Tenho acumulados 4mm desde as 0h.

Ontem acumulei mais 4mm, o que faz 8mm nas últimas 24h.

Agora não chove, mas o céu mantém-se encoberto.
Vento moderado de OSO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2010 às 12:00)

Por aqui cairam 1.2mm até agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2010 às 18:01)

Mínima de 17.8ºC e máxima de 22.8ºC.
Agora com 22.0ºC e 63% de Humidade...
Vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
Hoje já choveu por aqui, durante a manhã, aguaceiros.
Não acumulou nada.
Céu muito nublado, embora haja abertas.


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2010 às 18:46)

Boas

Aqui a mínima ficou pelos *17,1ºC* e a máxima *21,3ºC*

Rajada máxima foi de *45,1km/h*

Agora estão:
18,8ºC
79%HR
1016,0hpa
vento fraco de SW


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2010 às 19:20)

olá boa tarde! 

Muita nebulosidade ao longo do dia intercalando com algumas abertas, alguma precipitação em regime de aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado predominando de SSW e amplitude térmica pouco significativa.

De momento sem precipitação e quanto à temperatura (local serviço) estão cerca de *18ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2010 às 19:24)

Boa tarde!
Aguns aguaceiros fracos, de manhã, que nada acumularam.
Durante o dia, o céu esteve muito nublado com abertas.
Vento moderado de SW.
Sigo com 20.9ºC, 66º%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.6ºC
23.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2010 às 19:30)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de apenas *19,7ºC*, neste dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, e aguaceiros fracos.

De momento sigo com 17,7ºC, humidade nos 79%, pressão a 1015 hPa e vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Mai 2010 às 21:02)

Boas 

Sigo com 18.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC 

Mín - 16,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,2 mm

Céu limpo a pouco nublado e aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2010 às 11:00)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 18,3ºC, depois de uma mínima de *15,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 75%, pressão a 1015 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2010 às 12:39)

Já atingi os *20,2ºC*, mas actualmente, com céu encoberto, sigo com 19,4ºC.

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1015 hPa.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2010 às 12:41)

Em Odivelas 22,0ºC e humidade nos 52%.
Vento fraco de oeste e muitas nuvens.

Quanto a precipitação:
Dia 24: 4mm.
Dia 25: 4mm.
Hoje: 0mm.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2010 às 19:50)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de *21,7ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 18,2ºC e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1014 hPa, enquanto o vento sopra moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2010 às 20:28)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 20,7ºC 

Mín - 14,9ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

Pela Ericeira está assim


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2010 às 20:47)

Boas

Mínima: *15,6ºC*
Máxima:*23,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29,0km/h WSW*

Agora:
18,9ºC
63%HR
1014,5hpa
vento fraco


----------



## meteo (26 Mai 2010 às 21:21)

Bem apanhada Mário Barros!Está excelente. 

Por aqui foi um daqueles dias,que nem é carne,nem é peixe. Temperatura amena,sem chuva,mas também com pouco sol devido ás nuvens altas..
Na próxima semana vem ai outra vez o calor..


----------



## Teles (26 Mai 2010 às 21:52)

Boas, por aqui 18,3Cº , também o céu por aqui esteve com muitas cores hoje:


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mai 2010 às 22:09)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu nublado com abertas e com o vento a soprar por vezes moderado, do quadrante Oeste...
Sigo de momento com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 18.4ºC, 68%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.6ºC
23.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2010 às 22:10)

Parece que hoje os céus do Litoral Oeste se encheram de maravilhas.parabéns, Mário e Teles.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2010 às 00:02)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 15,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2010 às 00:14)

Aqui estão agora 17,1ºC e 76%HR o vento é quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia!

Manhã que se inicia com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. A mínima foi de *14,0ºC* e neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC.

Humidade nos 89% e pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mai 2010 às 07:29)

Olá bom dia! 

Início de manhã mais limpo que em dias anteriores, com alguma nebulosidade média e alta mas pouco consistente.
O vento abrandou a sua intensidade e alterou de direcção rodando para NW.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *15ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e alguma neblina a marcar a manhã. O vento esse, sopra apenas sob a forma de uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

Este tópico hoje esteve excepcionalmente animado.

---

Temperatura máxima de *19,9ºC*, neste dia de céu muito nublado, e algum Sol.

De momento sigo com 18,4ºC, humidade nos 67% e vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 22,7 km/h.

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2010 às 19:41)

Máxima de 22.8ºC.
Agora com 19.7ºC e 62% de Humidade...
Céu pouco nublado e algum sol.


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2010 às 19:56)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*15,0ºC*
Máxima: *23,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h W*

Agora:
20,2ºC
57%HR
1015,8hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2010 às 23:42)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento, 15,7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2010 às 01:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mai 2010 às 08:25)

Bom dia… 

Mais um dia com muita nebulosidade, Cumulus com alguns tons de cinza bem escuros mas também algumas abertas. Vento a soprar fraco de WNW.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos *17ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, com 19.6ºC, 66%HR, 1021hpa.
Mínima de 16.3ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

16.4ºC
22.5ºC.

Que tempo monótono... irra!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu muito nublado e inclusivé precipitação, ainda que fraca. O chão apenas estava húmido.

A mínima foi de *15,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com 17,3ºC.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1019 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra fraco, de quadrante variável.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2010 às 10:02)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu nublado e  algumas abertas. Temperatura agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2010 às 12:58)

Início de tarde bastante agradável com 20,0ºC.




Flickr


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2010 às 13:59)

Gilmet disse:


> Início de tarde bastante agradável com 20,0ºC.



Devia ser assim o Verão todo 

Por aqui também estou com 20,1ºC o vento está fraco de NW.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Mai 2010 às 18:41)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *15.1ºC*

Agora sigo com 19.1ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2010 às 19:06)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima *20,5ºC*. Tarde marcada pelos imponentes Cumulus Mediocris.

De momento sigo com 17,9ºC, humidade nos 73% e vento moderado, predominantemente de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2010 às 21:16)

Boas

Mínima:*15,8ºC*
Máxima:*24,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h W*

Agora:
17,9ºC
69%HR
1021,7hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2010 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia fresco, como os últimos dias.

Máxima: 21,7º

Mínima: 11,7º

Durante a tarde o vento foi moderado, não deixando a temperatura aumentar.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2010 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado, vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2010 às 09:25)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.3ºC, por agora estão 22.2ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2010 às 09:42)

olá bom dia... 

Início de dia com muita nebulosidade mas com algumas abertas.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de NNW.

A temperatura (local serviço) está nos cerca de *19ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2010 às 10:52)

Ora bom dia.

Manhã de céu encoberto e 18,8ºC.

A mínima foi de *14,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 80%, pressão a 1024 hPa e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2010 às 11:43)

Desde há pouco com o céu praticamente todo encoberto e um ligeiro aumento na intensidade do vento que se desloca de WNW.

Cerca de *20ºC* neste momento.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima ficou nos *15,1ºC*

A manha está a ser de céu muito nublado  evento fraco! a temperatura é de 21,3ºC e a humidade 67%


----------



## Teles (29 Mai 2010 às 11:56)

Boas , por aqui céu com nublado com algumas abertas e temperatura actual de 23,4Cº


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2010 às 13:07)

Mínima de 15.2ºC.
Agora com 24.5ºC e 57% de Humidade...
Céu nublado, mas algumas abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2010 às 17:14)

Com *21,8ºC* sigo neste momento, temperatura máxima até agora.

Humidade nos 67% e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2010 às 17:36)

Céu pouco nublado.

Por aqui neste momento estou com 20,6ºC.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2010 às 17:46)

olá boa tarde! 

Uma tarde bem mais soalheira com céu pouco nublado, fluxo típico de NW a condicionar a temperatura que de momento se pode dizer de primaveril, vento fraco a moderado de NW, alguns Cumulus um pouco mais insistentes e visíveis na faixa costeira a norte de Sintra, contudo isto mais parece uma operação de limpeza após toda a nebulosidade da manhã.

Após uma paciente verificação num dos componentes da minha estação que havia apresentado problemas, parece que foi assim restabelecida a sua normalidade no registo de dados.

Assim, de momento posso dizer que a mesma aponta para os *20.6ºC* e *53% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2010 às 20:00)

Boa tarde!
Hoje foi um dia que começou muito nublado, mas que progressivamente se foi tornando mais soalheiro. De momento, céu pouco nublado, 22.5ºc, 53%HR, 1026hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.8ºC
24.9ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2010 às 20:16)

Aqui a máxima hoje foi de *25,3ºC* já se nota o tempo mais quentinho.

Rajada máxima: *29,0km/h W*

Agora sigo com 21,0ºC, 67%HR, 1024,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (29 Mai 2010 às 21:31)

E parece que quase à ultima da hora fomos salvos pela nortada do calor nos próximos dias!


Aqui o dia foi de céu com algumas nuvens,e temperatura amena..O vento foi fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2010 às 22:24)

A máxima não passou mesmo dos *21,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,3ºC, humidade nos 87% e vento moderado de ENE (68º), nos 19,1 km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2010 às 22:26)

boa noite... 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, avista-se maior nebulosidade mais a Oeste, vento fraco de NW.

Valores actuais: *16.9ºC* e *71% HR*


----------



## Teles (29 Mai 2010 às 22:53)

Boas por aqui céu com muitos fractus e 17,9Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2010 às 23:34)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.4ºC

T.Minima: 14.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Céu pouco nublado a muito nublado, vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2010 às 00:48)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 16,2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mai 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia! 

Em casa seria bem mais visível, embora daqui também seja possível observar apenas um pouco da (pouca) nebulosidade que ainda se avista junto á faixa costeira a Oeste.

Ao sair pelo início da manhã, estava com uma temperatura mínima atingida até aquele momento de *15.9ºC*.

Aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo, vento fraco a moderado de Norte e estão (local serviço) uns *20ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2010 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de céu muito nublado, e mínima de *15,8ºC*. Com o avançar da manhã, a neblusidade tem vindo a desaparer, e agora só restam uns Fractus a sobrevoar a Serra.

Temperatura nos 20,8ºC e humidade a 71%.

Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Lousano (30 Mai 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia.

Mínima hoje de 9,8.

Neste momento 24,7º e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2010 às 12:24)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi *16,1ºC*

Agora registo já 26,3ºC, 51%HR, 1024,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2010 às 13:46)

Céu limpo.

Estou com 25,4ºC e vento fraco de N/NE.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2010 às 14:35)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de 26,6ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 48%.

Mínima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2010 às 14:43)

A temperatura estabilizou nos 23,8ºC.

Vento a 20,5 km/h de Oeste, e humidade nos 66%.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2010 às 16:01)

Boas

Está muito mais calor do que imaginaria para hoje!! Já tive uma máxima de *31,3ºC* agora estou com 30,9ºC, 37%HR, 1022,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2010 às 16:39)

Por aqui continua ameno, com 23,4ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de *24,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 66%.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2010 às 18:38)

Boas

mínima: *16,1ºC*
Máxima: *31,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *33,8km/h NNW*

Agora sigo com 28,2ºC, 50%HR, 1021,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Mai 2010 às 19:18)

Máxima de *25ºC*.

Sigo com 23,4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2010 às 20:14)

Máxima também de *25,0ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 21,1ºC, e a Serra está com um nevoeiro monumental! Exceptuando isso, o céu está limpo.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1024 hPa. Vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mai 2010 às 20:23)

Boas.
Hoje fui a Leiria e durante o caminho teve sempre céu limpo, exepto a zona de Bombarral, porque aí, nas serras havia muitas nuvens e nevoeiro.
Agora sigo com 23.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite!
Dia mais quente hoje, a antecipar próximos calores... Vento moderado durante a tarde.
De momento, céu limpo, 22.1ºC, 63%HR, 1025hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

16.9ºC
28ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,6ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 01:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, céu muito nublado e 17,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 03:10)

Aqui a noite segue ventosa.
Na faixa a oeste está um corredor de nuvens baixas. Sinal que junto à costa o nevoeiro deve persistir.

De momento 16,8ºC e 83% de humidade relativa.
Ontem a máxima foi de 26,8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mai 2010 às 07:26)

Olá bom dia! 

Início de manhã não tão fresco como em nos dias anteriores, alguma nebulosidade visível mais a Oeste e vento fraco de Norte.
A temperatura mínima atingida até às 05H30 era de *16.8ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem*
Máximos: 26.6ºC_77% HR
mínimos: 15.3ºC_37% HR

De momento (local serviço) estão cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## Teles (31 Mai 2010 às 07:31)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura actual de 20,9Cº


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Uma _nevoeirada_ por aqui. O típico início de um dia de Verão.

Temperatura nos 17,1ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *16,3ºC*.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mai 2010 às 09:53)

Bom dia!

Exactamente, o dia amanheceu com um nevoeiro bastante cerrado, agora já começou a limpar, mas continua para os lados da Serra.

Por agora 18ºC após uma mínima de *16,7ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mai 2010 às 10:05)

Bom dia!

Manhã já quente com neblina em alguns pontos. Pelas 9h 20ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 10:06)

Teles disse:


> Boas, uma espectacular imagem de nevoeiro no sat24 ao largo da costa portuguesa:



A Odivelas o nevoeiro nunca chegou.
E o dia amanheceu totalmente limpo. O calor já se faz sentir.
23ºC de momento.

Mínima de 15,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 11:13)

Desde que o nevoeiro se dissipou, a temperatura tem estado a subir a um ritmo impressionante!

A *+5,4ºC/h*, encontra-se agora nos 24,4ºC!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2010 às 12:18)

Boas

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.3ºC, por agora já está calor estão 32.6ºC, e eu que tenho que ir trabalhar esta tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2010 às 12:31)

Por aqui e graças ao vento que sopra fraco de NE está bastante quente.

28,4ºC e 50%.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 12:56)

A temperatura não pára de subir, estando agora nos *28,9ºC*!

Humidade nos 55% e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2010 às 14:29)

Apenas um ventito mais forte de NW e eis o que aconteceu 

Neste momento está em recuperação, vou com 25,7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2010 às 18:01)

Boa tarde.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima - 33,3º

Mínima - 14,9º

Neste momento 28,9º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2010 às 19:12)

Máxima de 34,7 ºC.

Uma tarde de calor, com Moscavide a ser a EMA amadora mais quente da região de Lisboa a nível da máxima.

Ainda 28,9 ºC e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 19:17)

Interessantes as variações de temperatura, esta tarde, essencialmente devidas ao vento.






A máxima não passou dos *29,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 21,9ºC, humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1019 hPa. Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2010 às 19:51)

Ainda 27,1 ºC e 56 % de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco de NNO.


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2010 às 20:01)

Boas tardes
Pela Encarnação, 26.1º, vento fraco de NNW e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (31 Mai 2010 às 20:07)

Batida a máxima do ano em Abrantes com a máxima de hoje 35.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2010 às 20:48)

Início de noite com céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e 25,3 ºC.

Apenas 57 % de humidade.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mai 2010 às 20:51)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 23.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 22:08)

Aqui sigo com 23,8ºC e humidade relativa nos 47%.

A máxima hoje foi de 31,7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mai 2010 às 22:21)

Boa noite!
Dia quente e noite morna...
Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 24.4ºC, 57%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC
31.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2010 às 22:22)

Que bafo que esteve hoje, a Máxima foi de 36.0ºC que é a nova máxima do ano, por agora ainda estão 27.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 22:42)

Em comparação com o resto dos relatos, está um gelo por aqui.

18,6ºC e humidade nos 82%, com vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mai 2010 às 23:21)

boa noite! 

O céu limpo em quase todo o dia, pelo final da tarde deu lugar a alguns Cirrus do tipo fibratus numa faixa que se prolongava mais para Oeste e um aumento da intensidade do vento com o avanço da tarde.

Neste momento o céu aparentemente ainda se encontra limpo o que será muito temporário e vento fraco de NW.

*Valores actuais:* 19.1ºC - 64% HR


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2010 às 23:34)

Boas

Mínima:*17,1ºC*
Máxima:*34,1ºC* 

Rajada máxima: *25,7km/h W*

Agora sigo com 24,4ºC, 58%HR, 1018,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Teles (31 Mai 2010 às 23:37)

Boas , temperatura actual de 20,6Cº , o céu antes do por do sol:


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mai 2010 às 23:38)

Máxima de *28,7ºC*.

Actualmente 17,6ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2010 às 00:03)

*Extremos de 31 Maio*

Máximos: 30.9ºC - 86% HR
mínimos: 16.3ºC - 30% HR

Noite calma, céu limpo e vento nulo.

*Valores actuais:* 18.7ºC - 64% HR


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2010 às 00:10)

Temperatura actual de *24,1ºC *


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2010 às 00:13)

*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2010 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,6ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Uma dia marcado por muitos altos e baixos


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2010 às 00:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Máx - 21,1ºC



Foi realmente uma Máxima bem fresquinha! 

Agora: 18.9ºC - 63% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2010 às 00:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> Foi realmente uma Máxima bem fresquinha!
> 
> Agora: 18.9ºC - 63% HR





Correção, foram 30,6ºC.


----------

